# Robbie's



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So heres my intro.

Name: Robbie

Age: 31

Height: 5'10

Starting Weight: Stuck at 72kg (158lbs)

About me: Ex smoker, drinker and party animal turned health freak! In 2007 I gave up smoking and my life turned around. I've raced sprint and olympic level triathlons, ran 20minute 5k's and 42minute 10k's and cycled 155 miles in 9 hours. As a classic ectomorph I have always been small in frame and found adding muscle difficult. I did starting strength back in 07/08 and got to 75kg in bodyweight but the more I got into endurance sport the less weight lifting I did until it all stopped. I have struggled in the past with unsupportive partners too...

This time I am doing it right though! My goals are to add more muscle and get to a point where I can lean up a little (although I am far from fat) and although some strength gains would be nice my goals are mainly to look better. I have been back in the gym for about 3/4months and seen some good gains which appear to have stalled but as of the end of January are now going back up (thanks to a 4500 calorie workout day menu). My main focus for bodyparts is it have awesome legs (especially calfs) and freaky forearms!

I have been Vegan since December 2010 and although it makes bodybuilding hard sometimes - it is one of the most worthwhile decisions I have made (after quitting smoking) and has changed my outlook in so many positive ways.

I try to weigh myself on Saturday and Sunday to check my weight is going up but also judging on how I look in the mirror, will be measuring myself monthly as well.

Current PB lifts

Deadlift: 8 x 110kg (no straps only chalk)

Flat Bench: 8 x 60kg

Squat: 8 x 90kg (below parallel)

Current measurements in cm (inches) and are unpumped and not tensed. I'm doing these myself so how accurate they are I don't know!

Quad (right) - 57 (22.4)

Calf (right) - 36.5 (14.4)

Hips - 92 (36.2)

Waist - 86 (33.9)

Chest - 93 (36.6)

Shoulders - 108 (42.6)

Forearm (left) - 27 (10.6)

Bicep (left) - 31 (12.2)

Neck - 37.5 (14.8)

Workout schedule depends each week as I go to the gym before work (630am) and cannot go on a Tuesday or Thursday. But if the programme starts on a Monday it works like so...

Monday - Quads/Calfs

Tuesday -Rest

Wednesday - Chest/Biceps

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Back/Calfs

Saturday - Hamstrings/Triceps

Sunday - Abs **this day never changes**

Monday - Shoulders/Forearms

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Repeat

I am currently doing 3 x 12 with a 60second rest between sets, reps are slow and controlled with a focus on good form and where possible I increase the weight each workout or do extra reps to keep the programme progressive.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Legs/Shoulders

Squat

*warm up sets*

8x87.5kg

8x87.5kg

8x87.5kg

8x87.5kg

Overhead Press

*warm up sets*

8x35kg

8x35kg

8x35kg

6x35kg

Romanian Deadlift

8x50kg

8x70kg

8x70kg

8x70kg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Robbie said:


> First post reserved for me writing an intro! Will edit later...


Lazy git... make an effort will ya x x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Lazy git... make an effort will ya x x


Bedtime now!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Todays workout, didn't feel to sharp for the gym - don't seem to be getting enough sleep for early morning workouts. I did manage to touch my toes with my legs locked and straight this morning though which is the first time I have as an adult! Nice that my stretching is showing some signs of progress at last; Building flexibility is such a slow process!

Flat Bench Press

*warm up sets*

8 x 52.5kg

8 x 52.5kg

8 x 52.5kg

8 x 52.5kg

Dips (chest forward)

8 x BW + 5kg

8 x BW + 5kg

8 x BW

8 x BW

Close Grip Bench Press

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Calf Raise (on leg press)

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

Stretching

15mins


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Back day today, deadlifts felt good although was surprised my grip felt like the weakest part (am 10kg off pb and have been doing lots of grip work) but it could just be an off day. Pull ups were wider than usual (had to do them from a different bar) so they felt harder that usual too and was not an improvement on last week. The barbell rows I'm still not sure on, I'm not hitting my chest on every rep so might drop a little weight to get this spot on and then work up. They are hard to do without putting a bit of upward swing in to cheat as well...

Having messed up by undercooking some of my food making it a bit dry and crunchy, eating my food has been a real chore. Tomorrow is a cook day though so will not make the same mistake again! I've been draining off my tofu a little too much too and its ended up a bit dry and lost some taste. I've spent all of this week off intermittent fasting and tomorrow is my weigh in day although I'm not expecting to see a gain (as I have eaten maybe 90% of my food). Its nice not having to squeeze all the food in at the end of the day now and its odd that when I was eating late at night I was waking with ravenous hunger - but since going back to a normal eating schedule I don't. Figure that one!

Also my .25kg micro plates have (finally) arrived so I can start increasing with smaller increments as I get closer to my PB lifts (and hopefully get some good steady progression out of my overhead press).

Deadlift

*warm up sets*

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

Pull Up (wide grip)

6

6

5

4

Barbell Row (pendlay style, deadweight from floor)

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh I just realised my deadlifts yesterday were double overhand so maybe my grip is improving!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Robbie.

It takes time so be patient.

What is your bodyweight.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Shade under 72kg @ 5'10


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My Saturday workout is an extra day I have recently added to help with posture (face pulls), forearms/grip, biceps and triceps (I have mini arms) and my calves. Probably my favourite day if only because I have a bit more time than during the week. I'm considering moving back to a 3x12 rep range from next week too as I don't feel like I get the same growth out of 4x8.

Face pull

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

Barbell Wrist Curl

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

Dumbell wrist twist

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Barbell Shrugs

12 x 85kg

12 x 85kg

12 x 85kg

Barbell Curl

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

12 x 20kg

Tricep Rope Pulldown

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Farmers Walk

4 x 50kg (25kg in each hand gripped with a towel, each rep is a length of the gym - approx 20m)

3 x 50kg

3 x 50kg (without towel)

Plate Pinch

2 x 15kg (held to failure)

Calf Raise (on leg press)

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

10-15mins Stretching


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting day today, switched back to a 3x12 and had forgotten how much those extra 4 reps hurt! Romanian deadlifts I'm still not sure on, I need more weight to feel it on my hamstrings but I'm not feeling 12 reps with the higher weight. Might try some straps with it and see how that goes - or maybe switch to leg curls. Overhead press is still the bane of my life although I have .25kg plates for microloading the weight up. Appetite has been a bit rubbish today, legs have left my stomach churning most of the day and my lunch had managed to dry out  . Feeling a bit pants through getting one too many late nights too, 5/6 hours sleep is catching up with me...

Barbell Squats

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

Overhead Press

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

7 x 30kg

Romanian Deadlifts

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Better day for eating today, back to my usual brand of lentils and they are much tastier - have cooked my rice slightly longer too so its nice and fluffy. Have increased my calories on training days now up to 4500 with the inclusion of some dextrose. Gym felt a bit pants again, still getting used to doing 3x12 and having to drop the weight a bit (oh the ego!)

Bench Press

10 x 50kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

Dips

10 x BW

12 x BW

11 x BW

Incline dumbbell flyes

12 x 7.5kg

12 x 7.5kg

12 x 7.5kg

Hanging straight leg raise

10

5


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Almost forgot - my yoga class started back again tonight. Great session, very grounding. I even fell asleep in relaxation at the end and woke up to myself snoring! Oops!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't believe I could physically eat any more food today.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Deadlifts

12 x 95kg

12 x 95kg

12 x 95kg

Pull Ups

6/5/5/5

Bent over row

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

Straight leg hanging raises

10


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Had a good workout today, for the past few months I've been doing 120 seconds rest between sets but today I changed up to 60 seconds. I think from next week I will do this for all workouts and maybe add in another exercise. Today took a bit longer today for the actual workout (60minutes instead of 45) and I would like to continue this in the week. This will mean making sure I get to the gym for bang on 630am though. Got a decent earlyish night last night and feel all the better for it, also 2nd night of being back on ZMA and melatonin. Thursday evening I was asleep by 9pm but my stupid body decided to wake me up at 3am, hopefully getting into a routine of slightly earlier nights and getting more sleep will have some positive effects. Made a few tweaks to my diet today so will be eating slightly less "food" and little more supplements but hopefully it should help me get the food in me (the macros stay pretty much the same aside losing a little protein"

Close grip EZ curl

12 x 27.5kg

12 x 27.5kg

12 x 27.5kg

Tricep Pushdown (rope)

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

Face Pull

12 x 17.5kg

12 x 17.5kg

12 x 17.5kg

Barbell wrist curl (palm up)

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

Dumbbell wrist twist

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

Barbell Shrug

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Farmers Walk (first set using towels to grip plates)

20kg x 4 lengths (approx 40m total)

20kg x 4 lengths (approx 40m total)

20kg x 4 lengths (approx 40m total)

Plate Pinch

15kg to failure

15kg to failure

15kg to failure

Calf Press

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 50kg

Hanging straight leg raise

13


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Robbie,

Interesting reading - are you a Stuart McRobert fan by any chance??

My new routine is amazingly similar to yours (starting tomorrow). I will sub to this ,as interested to see how you get on.

Have you any pics - also, get a fcuking intro page done!! lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

lumix said:


> Hi Robbie,
> 
> Interesting reading - are you a Stuart McRobert fan by any chance??
> 
> ...


You know I actually had to google the name as I'd never heard of him! I know (but haven't read) the book. I guess what I do just comes from what I've done years ago and what feels like is working. Its going to change a bit over the next few weeks from what I've done up till now. Do you have a log of your own?

Intro to maybe come this weekend, not sure on photos...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Today has been a good day on all fronts, prepared everything for the day last night and an earlyish bedtime meant I felt pretty fresh in the morning. Was at the gym with time to spare at opening time so had a full hour to play with for a change (but this is what it will be like going forward...)

Workout was good bar feeling a bit queasy (my pre workout drink didn't settle so well). Squats made me feel like I wanted to puke more than ever before! Despite having a couple of toilet trips I found myself with some spare time at the end so added in an additional calf exercise. Without the loo breaks means I could possibly add another set in somewhere else too). Have moved to a 5day plan from today and have cut my rest periods down in half to 0 seconds. Today felt intense!

A couple of small tweaks to my diet have made 4500 calories a breeze today - long may this continue! I'm have previously found non workout days to be tricky to eat on (especially weekends) due to lack of routine so having more workout days should help this.

Another early night planned tonight, I feel quite empowered by getting home and prepping food for tomorrow straight away then eating dinner. Just need to iron now and get pre bed food in me and I should be good to go for 930. I guess to some it sounds like a crap life - but I am determined to make this work and the sleep/routine/preparation will all be worth it for the changes in the mirror. Anyone that makes negative comments is generally fat/lazy/unhealthy anyway. F*ck the haters!

Monday - Quads/Calves

Squats

*warm up*

12 x 75kg

12 x 75kg

12 x 75kg

Leg Press

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

Calf Raise (on leg press)

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Leg Extension (single leg)

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

Calf Raise (smith machine)

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

wheres the diet? :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Today has been a good day on all fronts, prepared everything for the day last night and an earlyish bedtime meant I felt pretty fresh in the morning. Was at the gym with time to spare at opening time so had a full hour to play with for a change (but this is what it will be like going forward...)
> 
> Workout was good bar feeling a bit queasy (my pre workout drink didn't settle so well). Squats made me feel like I wanted to puke more than ever before! Despite having a couple of toilet trips I found myself with some spare time at the end so added in an additional calf exercise. Without the loo breaks means I could possibly add another set in somewhere else too). Have moved to a 5day plan from today and have cut my rest periods down in half to 0 seconds. Today felt intense!
> 
> ...


Hello , just being nosey and pokin ma nose in your journal.... but fair play to you ... you seem to have a determination and an amazing plan in place... wish i was so organised... im :huh: at your calorific intake....how do you make that little number up ???

Anyway as above in red.... i love that motto....thats gona be on my headstone...good for you i say..!!! keep it up :001_tt2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Enjoy1 said:


> im :huh: at your calorific intake....how do you make that little number up ???


I just keep adding calories until the weight starts going up!

LINK TO THE DIET (as its a spreadsheet online if you look at this tomorrow it might change...)

There's quite a lot of dextrose in the morning and its pretty carb heavy. Dextrose is a pretty new addition to the diet so that might change up at bit, especially around the pre workout. No protein pre workout just because eating and training so early its going to make me feel like crap! Carbs aren't generally a problem for me as well and being vegan there aren't many low carb options!

I just want to see the scales going up and then I can adjust as it needs.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow you're organised, especially your spreadsheet, but best way to be! :thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeesh, I am shattered! Long day today...

Pretty good gym session working chest and biceps although my shoulders felt like they go the biggest battering! Too much oil in my meals is making them a little hard to get in me (although it wasn't a problem before?) so some diet tweaks to lower the fat there and put other food in...

Barbell Bench Press

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

Incline Barbell Bench Press

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

Incline Dumbbell Press

12 x 10kg

12 x 14kg

12 x 14kg

Incline Dumbbell Flys

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Ez Barbell Curl

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 27.7kg

12 x 22.5kg

Close Grip Chin ups

4/4/4

Yoga - 1.5hrs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't like non training days, eating food is such a chore! I've felt hungry but not bothered by food for most of the day. Maybe I've been eating too similar things for too long or are just not making it the same but it just doesn't taste so good. A lack of good meat replacements other than tofu that isn't full of carbs doesn't half depress me sometimes! I can't decide if I'm coming down with something too, felt pretty rubbish when I woke up but have perked up over the day. Pretty tired now though. Will schedule some weekend naps methinks! 

Back and triceps tomorrow, that should ignite the hunger!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting gym day today, back and calves and the first time I've had a back workout without deadlifting (still not sure how I feel about that!). Can't say I felt as drained as a normal back day despite the higher volume. Appetite is right back up as usual on workout day, maybe making my non workout days calorie deficient I can stick to what I want to eat and help stay lean as I gain weight. What ever I do I need to find a way to jazz up my standard meal a bit!! I also need to swap the smith calf raises for something else as I always feel it more in my quads despite the light weight - or maybe I just need to lighten the weight and up the reps.

Pull Ups

8/7/5

Dumbbell Row

12 x 16kg

12 x 16kg

12 x 16kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

12 x 40kg

Barbell Shrug

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Calf Raise (on leg press)

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Calf Raise (smith machine)

15 x 50kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about Sunday morning workouts, I like the idea but as the gym doesn't open till 10 it means its quite busy straight away with large groups working chest with each other! Good workout whatever though, although I was obviously feeling a bit dim and couldn't figure out why the wrist curls felt so hard till I realised I was doing them palm down. Doh!

Barbell Overhead Press

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

Face Pull

12 x 17.5kg

12 x 17.5kg

12 x 21kg

Wrist Curl

15 x 10kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

Dumbbell Wrist Twist

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

Upright Row

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

As a side note I am a bit miffed at the moment, my housemate who works out sporadically and eats badly and doesn't sleep enough - his overhead press has just gone over 40kg a weight I am never managed before.

Git.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So yesterday was leg day and as expected I was walking a bit strange afterwards! Good session though, increased weight on lifts and kept my stomach down so a good result! Not the best day for food however, felt a bit queasy after lunch and getting my mid afternoon protein shake into me was a struggle as was dinner and no bedtime shake. A more varied meal plan that either tastes better cold or reheats in a microwave is needed. Food is still getting me down a bit though - especially when I think about all the lovely lean protein options I had as a meat eater! Oh well. More tofu!

Squat

12 x 77.5kg

12 x 77.5kg

12 x 77.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 55kg

12 x 55kg

12 x 55kg

Calf Raise (on leg press)

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Standing Calf Raise (smith machine)

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

Leg Extension

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Food and supps prepped for tomorrow!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Woke up feeling pretty rough today but dragged myself to the gym for 0630 anyway, in hindsight probably not the best idea and I really should have dropped some of the intensity or volume... Felt like crap afterwards and thought I was going to be sick a few times on the way to work, getting some solid food into me did the trick though and just feel a bit achy with a sore throat now. Hopefully some food and an early night tonight will have me feeling better tomorrow - one advantage of veganism seems to be that I am rarely ill and always recover pretty quickly.

Bench Press

12 x 47.5kg

12 x 47.5kg

12 x 47.5kg

Incline Bench Press

12 x 32.5kg

12 x 32.5kg

12 x 32.5kg

Incline DB Press

12 x 16kg

12 x 16kg

12 x 16kg

Incline DB Flye

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

EZ Bicep Curl

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 22.5kg

Close Grip Chin Up

4/3


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Some good and some bad news, good news is that I had a non workout day and consumed every last morsel of food I had planned including my bedtime shake and nuts (so unheard of). Just adding a hot potato to one of my cold meals jazzes it up enough to be interesting and easy to east and also I am having the occasional sandwich. Whilst this may not be your traditional protein + rice + broccoli meal I figured that while gaining weight its more important to eat something than worry about what it is sometimes (especially when you struggle with weight gain as I do). I can worry about it more when the time comes to strip some bodyfat off.

Other great news is I have seen the scales move upwards for the first time in ages! 72.2kg this morning  although I should have another weigh in in a few days to check its definitely going up.

Bad news is I have bailed on the gym this morning. Was a difficult decision and I was awake and ready to go but a day of rest is a better idea. Although I only have a killer sore throat, I've been feeling under the weather for a few days and generally a bit run down so missing one day isn't going to be too big a deal. I will be back in tomorrow for sure


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another day off training today, I shocked I'm still feeling rubbish and I appear to have developed a cold today! Will be spending most of today with my head over a bowl of steam to try and clear everything out.

Also I have had some wheat gluten arrive so will be trying my hand at making some seitan later (all hail seitan!)

Did some updated measurements from about 4 weeks ago and was surprised to see I've added some size despite only being slightly heavier. I could do with someone to help with the measuring though as it could just be me doing it in different places! Someone to help with some skinfold measurements would be great too.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

3 days without the gym has left me a little stir-crazy! Still not feeling 100% but definitely on the mend. Gonna go in tomorrow and pick up where I left off with a back workout and just keep the weight down. Bit rubbish that as things started to come together they got knocked back. Also feel crap that I was ill for so long, since turning vegan I'm used to feeling a bit pants for a day then shrugging it off - probably the fact I am not eating just fruit and veg that is doing that though. Lots more food that has been through some kind of process - although still not anything unhealthy. I guess this is the time of year for colds though and they happen to us all at some point!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Well my plan of getting back into the gym and going to work didn't go so well! Felt like I had a good nights sleep despite waking up twice in the night. Got myself to the gym and felt so drained. I couldn't believe how tired I was. Tried a few reps of my plan but decided to come home to bed instead. Maybe I will just take this whole week off. Seeing as Wednesday was my last proper gym day if I pick back up on Friday it will be a weeks worth missed and probably best for me.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So heres my intro.

Name: Robbie

Age: 31

Height: 5'10

Starting Weight: Stuck at 72kg (158lbs)

About me: Ex smoker, drinker and party animal turned health freak! In 2007 I gave up smoking and my life turned around. I've raced sprint and olympic level triathlons, ran 20minute 5k's and 42minute 10k's and cycled 155 miles in 9 hours. As a classic ectomorph I have always been small in frame and found adding muscle difficult. I did starting strength back in 07/08 and got to 75kg in bodyweight but the more I got into endurance sport the less weight lifting I did until it all stopped. I have struggled in the past with unsupportive partners too...

This time I am doing it right though! My goals are to add more muscle and get to a point where I can lean up a little (although I am far from fat) and although some strength gains would be nice my goals are mainly to look better. I have been back in the gym for about 3/4months and seen some good gains which appear to have stalled but as of the end of January are now going back up (thanks to a 4500 calorie workout day menu). My main focus for bodyparts is it have awesome legs (especially calfs) and freaky forearms!

I have been Vegan since December 2010 and although it makes bodybuilding hard sometimes - it is one of the most worthwhile decisions I have made (after quitting smoking) and has changed my outlook in so many positive ways.

I try to weigh myself on Saturday and Sunday to check my weight is going up but also judging on how I look in the mirror, will be measuring myself monthly as well.

Current PB lifts

Deadlift: 8 x 110kg (no straps only chalk)

Flat Bench: 8 x 60kg

Squat: 8 x 90kg (below parallel)

Current measurements in cm (inches) and are unpumped and not tensed. I'm doing these myself so how accurate they are I don't know!

Quad (right) - 57 (22.4)

Calf (right) - 36.5 (14.4)

Hips - 92 (36.2)

Waist - 86 (33.9)

Chest - 93 (36.6)

Shoulders - 108 (42.6)

Forearm (left) - 27 (10.6)

Bicep (left) - 31 (12.2)

Neck - 37.5 (14.8)

Workout schedule depends each week as I go to the gym before work (630am) and cannot go on a Tuesday or Thursday. But if the programme starts on a Monday it works like so...

Monday - Quads/Calfs

Tuesday -Rest

Wednesday - Chest/Biceps

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Back/Calfs

Saturday - Hamstrings/Triceps

Sunday - Abs **this day never changes**

Monday - Shoulders/Forearms

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Repeat

I am currently doing 3 x 12 with a 60second rest between sets, reps are slow and controlled with a focus on good form and where possible I increase the weight each workout or do extra reps to keep the programme progressive.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope you're still on the mend and :clap: for the intro!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah feel much better thanks. Back to the gym of Friday


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally back in the gym today, feels like I have been away forever!

Decided to put dead lift back in (although not sure if that will last). I'm clearly still not 100% as it felt incredibly hard despite a much lower weight that I am capable of. Felt really sick after the 2nd set so moved on to do something else instead and decided to do everything else with less weight than usual. Calf raises were done much slower than usual with a squeeze of the muscle at the top and the bottom of the movement. Had my first go at donkey calf raises today (on my own) as the decline bench works quite nicely having something to hold whilst doing them. Unfortunately the gyms dipping belt was missing a clip so I couldn't add any weight and will have to remember to take my own in future. All in all today wasn't the greatest ever workout - but its good to be back!

Had to visit the doctors today as I have moved surgery and had an appointment with a nurse. Very pleased to see my blood pressure is very good (although I forget the numbers). Was a bit disappointed to find out I am half an inch shorter than I thought though  also my weight showed as 78kg which is much higher than I would expect (even with clothes and food in me) Maybe I should have toned down my eating a little more whilst I was ill!

Dead Lift

10 x 50kg

2 x 60kg

2 x 70kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

2 x 80kg

Dumb bell row

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Calf Raise (smith machine)

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

Calf Raise (leg press)

12 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

Pull Ups

6/6/5

Donkey Calf Raise

15 x 0kg

15 x 0kg

15 x 0kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Finally back in the gym today, feels like I have been away forever!
> 
> Decided to put dead lift back in (although not sure if that will last). I'm clearly still not 100% as it felt incredibly hard despite a much lower weight that I am capable of. Felt really sick after the 2nd set so moved on to do something else instead and decided to do everything else with less weight than usual. Calf raises were done much slower than usual with a squeeze of the muscle at the top and the bottom of the movement. Had my first go at donkey calf raises today (on my own) as the decline bench works quite nicely having something to hold whilst doing them. Unfortunately the gyms dipping belt was missing a clip so I couldn't add any weight and will have to remember to take my own in future. All in all today wasn't the greatest ever workout - but its good to be back!
> 
> ...


Its great that you have put in deadlifts i noticed you on my and others deadlift threads--what a few days of it a?These will help no end for overall mass!Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not guilty there I'm afraid! I haven't commented in any deadlift threads? They have only been out of the programme for a week + 1 for me being off ill but 2 weeks seems like a lifetime!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Eurgh! My scales say I've gained 1kg in a week and that can't be good! I'm guessing I probably should have toned down my eating whilst I was at home ill and not in the gym...

Still not sure I am getting the romanian deadlifts right, I used my wrist straps for the first time properly on these as its usually my grip that gives up first (especially after SLDL) but if anything if felt harder on the grip - very odd! I felt more like my lower back got a workout than my hamstrings? Another movement that doesn't feel right is the skullcrusher, but its only the second week of doing these so I guess they will come eventually. Hey its not like anyone else in the gym uses decent for on anything!

My GHRP6 arrived today, took ages to reconstitute (bloody airbubbles) after I had got my head around the maths. So far I've just done 100mcg of the GHRP6 and left out the ModGRF - but will try the proper dose before bed tonight. For some reason the pep vial squirted back at me after I had removed the pin (no idea why) maybe I need to add some air in or something? Haven't felt anything since taking it, no hunger or anything so it feels a bit odd. I was absolutely ****ting myself before pinning as its the first time I have tried anything like that before. I guess it gets easier!

Straight legged dead lift

10 x 20kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

Romanian dead lift

12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg

Tricep pulldowns (rope)

12 x 21.25kg

12 x 21.25kg

12 x 21.25kg

Tricep dips

10/10/10

Skullcrushers (ez bar)

12 x 22.5kgs

12 x 22.5kgs

12 x 22.5kgs

Leg Curl (single leg)

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

With some changes at work I am now able to have my training schedule as I originally wanted - 2 on 1 off repeated with Sundays always as abs (hooray!).

Did my first shot of MT2 today was bricking it even more than the other peps as I kept reading about the chance of anaphylactic shock! Have done just 250mcg as I want to see what kind of side effects I get and I'm in no hurry! So far so good, have taken an anti histamine to help with the sickness although my belly is grumbling a little - so far so good...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I was concerned about a lack of sides from the MT2 - but Ive just seen myself in the mirror and I am somewhat red in the face!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just read through this mate and I'm subbed in

I'll have another read when I'm on comp as I've not been able to see bits with being on my phone

I don't know taking peps .............naughty boy ......letting the edge side down hahaha

How did u find ur 1st couple of jabs ? Sub q is a piece of p1ss , then again so is I.M

With the mt2 if u do it b4 bed u should sleep through most of the sides, also if u feel sickly try jabbing ur love handles I did it and got less sickness if I had to jab in the day rather than at night. But on low does as ur on at min I'd guess u will b ok anyway


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> Just read through this mate and I'm subbed in
> 
> I'll have another read when I'm on comp as I've not been able to see bits with being on my phone
> 
> ...


I know, how naughty! Edge is about not getting high for me and I've only referred to myself as it in the last 3-4months as its an easy way to describe yourself on the net so if someone doesn't consider me straightedge still - then so be it  (Im sure you think the same)

Actually not bad, was absolutely cr*pping myself on the first few but plain sailing so far. Although I think I've been wobbling the pin a bit as I've got a few little red marks on my belly... The MT was the one I was most worried about but so far so good (and no random hard ons yet!). Think I'm going to follow DATS idea of doing 250mcg before and after a sunbed session (first one tomorrow). I tan pretty easy so it probably won't take long...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I know, how naughty! Edge is about not getting high for me and I've only referred to myself as it in the last 3-4months as its an easy way to describe yourself on the net so if someone doesn't consider me straightedge still - then so be it  (Im sure you think the same)
> 
> Actually not bad, was absolutely cr*pping myself on the first few but plain sailing so far. Although I think I've been wobbling the pin a bit as I've got a few little red marks on my belly... The MT was the one I was most worried about but so far so good (and no random hard ons yet!). Think I'm going to follow DATS idea of doing 250mcg before and after a sunbed session (first one tomorrow). I tan pretty easy so it probably won't take long...


yeah i know what u mean mate , yeah i say im edge as in the way of i dont drink,smoke or do reccys

but yeah theres a million people who will all be edge in there own way. as true edge is no illicit sex and no caffine and all realy strict stuff

when i did it i did .5mg then a sun bed then .5 eod with a bed and within the week could tell the diff

by 2-3 weeks in i was getting called black haha

even had some fella from malta saying how dark i was.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not a fan of working shoulders, mainly because mine are so bloody weak and I seem to struggle to make any progress. I could do with taking my fractional plates into the gym so I can make smaller steps. Quite tempted to move away from 3 x 12 from shoulders too. Its been about 12 hours since my workout and my wrists/forearms/grip is still fubared! Awesome 

Had a visit to the electric beach today loaded up with some MT2. Still not feeling too much in the way of sides which is sort of good (I was kinda hoping for some random stiffies!)

Overhead Press

12 x 20kg

12 x 32.5kg

11 x 32.5kg

8 x 32.5kg

Seated dumbbell press

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Face Pull

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

Standing side raise

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

Barbell wrist curl (palms up)

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

Dumbbell wrist twist

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

Dumbbell wrist curl (palms down)

10 x 4kg

15 x 4kg

15 x 4kg


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just stick with it mate its all about bringing ur weak parts upto the same level as ur best so will take time , the plus side is its were u will see the biggest improvment 

and the mt2 thing the ramdom stiffies are only a good thing if u have somewere to put them haha, but yeah i do find when im on it half of the time its like having a sleepy semi haha ,i didnt think anything of it b4 and then i thought about it and im sure it happened last time

ill see if it happens again in another few week cause im getting back on it when my beards gone at the end of the month. although i did get asked last night at a gig if i was using the beds and they didnt belive i hadnt been on them for about 8 month


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Woo! Leg day! It should have been yesterday but its been so long since I worked out on a Tuesday (if in fact ever at all) that my body said no. Had a great workout, decided to add more weight to my previous session despite having a gap in training and I'm glad I did. My legs are smashed and somehow I managed to keep my breakfast down. I had planned to do some weighted donkey calf raises but the dipping belt has gone missing from the gym so swapped for seated calf raises (which are cr4p).

Squat

10 x 0kg

10 x 20kg

3 x 50kg

2 x 60kg

2 x 70kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

Leg Press

12 x 55kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

Calf Raise (smith)

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

Seated Calf Raise

15 x 17.5kg

25 x 17.5kg

25 x 17.5kg

Leg Extension

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

9 x 30kg


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Woo! Leg day! It should have been yesterday but its been so long since I worked out on a Tuesday (if in fact ever at all) that my body said no. Had a great workout, decided to add more weight to my previous session despite having a gap in training and I'm glad I did. My legs are smashed and somehow I managed to keep my breakfast down. I had planned to do some weighted donkey calf raises but the dipping belt has gone missing from the gym so swapped for seated calf raises (which are cr4p).
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


looking good mate , as long as ur hitting it hard thats the main thing adding on weights is a bonus .

as long as ur legs got mashed 

u still having the g6?? did u get the hunger with it ?? ive still not made mine up yet

everything else ok ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> looking good mate , as long as ur hitting it hard thats the main thing adding on weights is a bonus .
> 
> as long as ur legs got mashed
> 
> ...


Always leave hobbling!!

Yep still on the G6, no hunger pangs to report though - will just use G2 next time.

Yeah all good, another sunbed today and another .5mg of MT2. Getting browner


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Always leave hobbling!!
> 
> Yep still on the G6, no hunger pangs to report though - will just use G2 next time.
> 
> Yeah all good, another sunbed today and another .5mg of MT2. Getting browner


are they from pro pep or was it from somewere else?

and its good stuff isnt it mt2  u stil micro dosing or u just doing the .5mg in 1 shot now ??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> are they from pro pep or was it from somewere else?
> 
> and its good stuff isnt it mt2  u stil micro dosing or u just doing the .5mg in 1 shot now ??


Yeah all propep stuff. I'm doing .25 before and .25 after going on a bed.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Yeah all propep stuff. I'm doing .25 before and .25 after going on a bed.


i might try some of the g6 i got from somewere else then b4 my P.P stuff comes and see if theres a diff

hows the mirco working u getting any sides what so ever ??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Id be very interested in your findings. I will almost certainly buy from Southern Research next time and do a large enough order to get some discount (maybe do a joint order with someone). Be good to try their g6 and see what the difference is.

Microloading is great! Ive either got no sides or the stuff isn't working!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Id be very interested in your findings. I will almost certainly buy from Southern Research next time and do a large enough order to get some discount (maybe do a joint order with someone). Be good to try their g6 and see what the difference is.
> 
> Microloading is great! Ive either got no sides or the stuff isn't working!


ill see if i can bother my @rse mixing it up 2m haha

and u will tell in a week if its working or not when ur black haha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Am suffering from some serious doms today from my leg session. That may or may not be a sign of a good workout but at least I can feel which bits were worked!

First time in ages doing decline bench press today. My previous chest sessions always feel like my shoulders get most of the workout so I'm trying to do exercises that hit the chest more. Also swapped dumbbell flys for cable crossover which was easier to hit good form with.

Decline barbell press

10 x 20kg

3 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

Incline dumbbell press

10 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

6 x 18kg

8 x 16kg

Cable crossover

12 x 2.5kg

12 x 5kg

12 x 7.5kg

EZ barbell curl

12 x 27.5kg

12 x 27.5kg

12 x 25kg

Close grip chin up

4 / 3 / 2


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

my legs are already killing me from this morn so i know how u feel bud ,im not looking forward to work 2m haha

so lets hope u feel sore 2m from ur chest workout so u know if the changes have worked ey 

anyway i think im going to hit the hay pal have a good one


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Rest day today and had a little lay in (extra hour and a half and it was amazing thanks!). Was a struggle to get out of bed though, not because I was tired but day 2 of leg doms which has left me walking somewhat weirdly. The fact my jeans don't fit me anymore probably doesn't help though...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Brr, -7.5 degrees on the way to the gym this morning, makes me glad I'm going to a gym and not running/cycling anymore 

Not feeling my strongest this morning which can be seen with my pitiful pull up attempts! It has to be said though I do always full extend at the bottom of the pull up and there is no kicking on the way up so they are 'good' ones! My pendlay rows never feel like they are making any progress (although I haven't done them for a little while) so I may switch to DB row for a few months. First time doing donkey calf raises and they definitely feel like they are working! Decided to do lighter weight for these (as the weight is loaded up on a dip belt) with higher reps and do higher weight less reps with the raises on the leg press. Leg press reps were also super setted with some standing calf raises and some light stretching.

Wide grip pull up

7 / 5 / 3

Barbell Pendlay row

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

Donkey calf raise

15 x 25kg

20 x 25kg

20 x 25kg

Wide grip pulldown

12 x 35kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

Close grip pulldown

12 x 30kg

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

Calf raise on leg press

12 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

**Standing calf raise x 40**

6 x 90kg

**Standing calf raise x 40**

7 x 80kg

**Standing calf raise x 10**

15 x 50kg

Pull up bar hold

1 x 30secs

1 x 24secs

1 x 20secs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I was thinking I'm not looking all that brown yet (especially my legs) but my slow loading means I really don't have that much MT2 floating about in me yet, just 2.25mg so thats maybe why! Still intend to keep it slow though, just hope the darkness doesn't hit me suddenly!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I was thinking I'm not looking all that brown yet (especially my legs) but my slow loading means I really don't have that much MT2 floating about in me yet, just 2.25mg so thats maybe why! Still intend to keep it slow though, just hope the darkness doesn't hit me suddenly!


nah u should be ok mate i think but saying that it did keep creaping up on me

u cant be too dark tho haha

and f**k me -7 good work on just getting there nevermind the working out


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh! Nearly forgot to mention that my weekly weigh in had me at 73.9kg (up .6kg). I've noticed that the crappy laminate flooring in my front room gives different measurements nearly every time though so have moved to the dining room where it seems more consistent...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Oh! Nearly forgot to mention that my weekly weigh in had me at 73.9kg (up .6kg). I've noticed that the crappy laminate flooring in my front room gives different measurements nearly every time though so have moved to the dining room where it seems more consistent...


Nice one but , has ur diet changed , or u just been having more food?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> Nice one but , has ur diet changed , or u just been having more food?


Consistency! Made a couple of changes recently but the important thing is its not a struggle to eat what I have planned each day now. Will see how the gain is going over the next few weeks and maybe make a couple of tweaks. Workout days are 4500 calories!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tofu production line going at 745am on a Sunday...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure I have ever done a day of just ab work before... Until today! A few of the movements are new to me so just trying out different weights today really and figuring out what I like doing. Had a lucky escape after my workout when I left my iPhone in the changing rooms whilst I showered - fortunately the cleaner saw it and came and found me. Phew!

Hanging leg raise

10 x straight leg

10 x bent leg

10 x bent leg

10 x bent leg

Cable crunch

15 x 6.25kg

15 x 6.25kg

15 x 13.5kg

15 x 13.5kg

Cable rotation (





)

15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg

Side bend

15 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

Reverse crunch

20 / 20 / 20

Plank

70secs

60secs

Crunch

20 / 20 / 20


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Based on my inABility to sit up this morning I'd say that ab workout I did yesterday hit the spot! Or is this just what it feels like to be old?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I noticed yesterday I've been wasting my peps! With the 1ml syringes if you push the plunger all the way there is still a bit in the head left  . I've now taken to turning it upside down drawing some air and flicking the air underneath to get it all in. Oops!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I noticed yesterday I've been wasting my peps! With the 1ml syringes if you push the plunger all the way there is still a bit in the head left  . I've now taken to turning it upside down drawing some air and flicking the air underneath to get it all in. Oops!


Get insulin pins mate from the N.E , can acuratly measure with them and there free , and u get everthing out of it as well


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tried one last night and it bounced off my belly after being in 2 vials!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Tried one last night and it bounced off my belly after being in 2 vials!


Some people might say don't do it but I'd backload a slin pin , that way u can use one for drawing peps and 1 for shooting


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided today that if I want to look like a bodybuilder then like one I should train - and that means not worrying so much about grip strength and using straps a bit more if it helps me focus on the muscles being trained and work a bit more weight. I've also (shock horror) ordered some gloves purely for pull ups as I feel like I'm failing more from the crappy bar grips than anything else. I might adjust my Sunday as the ab workout takes no time and do some grip work too.

Felt the romanian deads much more than previous attempts so thats good, I think I need to adjust my tricep bits slightly and do dips first (missed today) then skullcrushers (which seemed better this week) and the cable pushdowns last.

Also on the log I will start adding in brackets any weight increases from the previous week

Straight leg deadlift

12 x 20kg

12 x 55kg (+5kg)

12 x 55kg (+5kg)

12 x 55kg (+5kg)

Romanian deadlift

12 x 75kg (+5kg)

12 x 75kg (+5kg)

12 x 75kg (+5kg)

Tricep rope pushdown

8 x 24.5kg (+3.5kg)

3 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

Skullcrusher

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

Leg curl

12 x 35kg (+5kg)

12 x 35kg (+5kg)

12 x 35kg (+5kg)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pretty good workout today, decided to push the weight up and drop the reps (I figure I should get the weights up then think about upping the rep range). Forearms were SO painful and pumped afterwards, especially with doing the palms down version first.

Overhead barbell press

5 x 20kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

Seated dumbbell press

10 x 12kg

10 x 14kg

10 x 14kg

Face pull

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg

Side dumbbell raise

12 x 6kg

12 x 6kg

12 x 6kg

Dumbbell wrist curl (palms down)

15 x 2.5kg

15 x 2.5kg

20 x 2.5kg

Barbell wrist curl (palms up)

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

Dumbbell wrist twist

15 x 7.5kg

15 x 7.5kg

25 x 7.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pretty much 10 whole hours of sleep last night... And I still woke up looking like cr4p! Haha. A quick weight check this morning had me at 74.4kg which puts me nearly at my heaviest and despite the weight gain I feel like my bodyfat level is lower (via the mirror and finger pinch tests).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Got my bloodwork back today...

HAEMATOLOGY

HAEMOGLOBIN	15.4	g/dL	13.0 - 17.0

HCT 0.453 0.37 - 0.50

RED CELL COUNT	5	x10^12/L	4.40 - 5.80

MCV 90.6	fL	80 - 99

MCH 30.8	pg	26.0 - 33.5

MCHC 34	g/dL	30 - 35

RDW 12.1 11.5 - 15.0

PLATELET COUNT	298	x10^9/L	150 - 400

MPV 11.4	fL	7 - 13

WHITE CELL COUNT	5.88	x10^9/L	3.0 - 10.0

Neutrophils	3.74	x10^9/L	2.0 - 7.5

Lymphocytes	1.66	x10^9/L	1.2 - 3.65

Monocytes	0.41	x10^9/L	0.2 - 1.0

Eosinophils	0.05	x10^9/L	0.0 - 0.4

Basophils	0.02	x10^9/L	0.0 - 0.1

ESR	Insufficient sample for ESR. Please repeat.

BIOCHEMISTRY

SODIUM 140	mmol/L	135 - 145

POTASSIUM 4.5	mmol/L	3.5 - 5.1

CHLORIDE *97	mmol/L	98 - 107

BICARBONATE	*31	mmol/l	22 - 29

UREA 7.6	mmol/L	1.7 - 8.3

CREATININE	87	umol/L	66 - 112

BILIRUBIN 5	umol/L	0 - 20

ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE	108	IU/L	40 - 129

ASPARTATE TRANSFERASE	29	IU/L	0 - 37

ALANINE TRANSFERASE	31	IU/L	10 - 50

LDH *264	IU/L	135 - 225

CK *429	IU/L	38 - 204

GAMMA GT 15	IU/L	10 - 71

TOTAL PROTEIN	*61	g/L	63 - 83

ALBUMIN 42	g/L	34 - 50

GLOBULIN 19	g/L	19 - 35

CALCIUM 2.24	mmol/L	2.15 - 2.55

Corrected Calcium	2.24	mmol/L	2.15 - 2.55

PHOSPHATE	1.09	mmol/L	0.87 - 1.45

URIC ACID 296	umol/L	266 - 474

RANDOM BLOOD GLUCOSE (FL)	5.4	mmol/L	3.5 - 7.9

TRIGLYCERIDES	1.2	mmol/L	< 2.3

CHOLESTEROL	2.9	mmol/L	Optimum <5.0

HDL CHOLESTEROL	1.4	mmol/L	0.9 - 1.5

HDL % of total 48	%	20 and over

LDL CHOLESTEROL	1	mmol/L	Up to 3.0

IRON 13.1	umol/L	10.6 - 28.3

T.I.B.C 59	umol/L	41 - 77

TRANSFERRIN SATURATION	22	%	20 - 55

ENDOCRINOLOGY

THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE	2.04	mIU/L	0.27 - 4.2

FREE THYROXINE 16.8	pmol/l	12.0 - 22.0

TESTOSTERONE 14.5	nmol/L	7.6 - 31.4


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Quads and calves today, I'm still not sure if I love or loathe this workout! Always struggle to keep my breakfast down initially... Squats felt especially hard this morning for some reason. Also the aircon is warmer than usual which I find doesn't help. Loving the donkey calf raises, really feel my calves getting worked well. And now on holiday from work for 2 weeks 

Barbell squat

12 x 20kg

3 x 50kg

3 x 60kg

2 x 70kg

12 x 82.5kg

12 x 82.5kg

12 x 82.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 65kg

12 x 65kg

12 x 65kg

Donkey Calf Raise

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

Seated calf raise

25 x 20kg

25 x 20kg

25 x 20kg

Leg extension

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chest and biceps today, decline bench felt great and I could feel my chest doing most of the work. Really pleased to not have pumped shoulders/triceps after the changes I've made! Decline bench I also had a spotter for the last set and hit 12 without help. Also moved chin ups before the curl which helped me get some extra reps out. Switched to preacher curls for a change today but I'm not really keen on them, my arms don't feel like they pivot in the right directions to do them and I get more feeling in the bicep with strict standing curls.

Decline barbell bench

12 x 20kg

3 x 30kg

3 x 40kg

8 x 50kg (+10kg)

8 x 50kg (+5kg)

12 x 50kg (+5kg)

Incline dumbbell press

12 x 18kg (+2reps)

12 x 18kg (+2reps)

8 x 18kg (+2kg)

Standing cable fly

12 x 2.5kg

12 x 7.5kg (+2.5kg)

12 x 7.5kg

Close grip chin up

5 (+1rep)

5 (+2rep)

5 (+3rep)

Preacher curl

10 x 22.5kg

10 x 22.5kg

10 x 22.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I foresee great abdominal discomfort ahead... Had a go at ab rolling, flippin eck thats hard! I think I did my reps a bit quick too, need to slow it down a bit for more pain 

Leg Raise

5 x straight leg

10 x bent leg

10 x bent leg

10 x bent leg

10 x bent leg

Cable crunch

15 x 13.5kg

15 x 16.5kg

15 x 16.5kg

15 x 16.5kg

Oblique cable crunch

15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg

Side bend

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

Ab roll (with barbell)

4 x 6reps

Crunch/reverse crunch superset

4 x 15reps

Plank

2 x 1min


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate reverse crunch. They kill me. Guess that means I need to do more of them:thumbdown:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> I hate reverse crunch. They kill me. Guess that means I need to do more of them:thumbdown:


Yeah suck it up


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Yeah suck it up


Grrrr!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

2 weeks off work starts today with a lay in and rest day 

Just watching a Jay Cutler video with the cat whilst eating some lunch...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Arrrghhhh. Cracked the top of my kneecap straight into the corner of a wall and am in SO much pain. Bleurgh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww poor baby! (Secretly pleased cos I ache after all those leg raises and reverse crunches you made me do) xx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright mate just had a catch up i've not been online much as busy on nights so days are spent sleeping

What's ur plans for ur time off anything?

Training is still looking good , how's the diet? U still keeping at it?

What's ur weight like?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate just had a catch up i've not been online much as busy on nights so days are spent sleeping
> 
> What's ur plans for ur time off anything?
> 
> ...


All good thanks, weights going up around half a kilo a week, diet has been kept to perfectly bar yesterday and today (I fear time away from work might be bad as I lack routine otherwise). My goodies should arrive on Wednesday too so expect to see weight increase a whole lot more!

No real plans for time off, mainly study and seeing friends.

Hows your progress?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not doing to bad training has got better just need to nail my diet

If I can get consistant there I think I can make heaps of progress , I'm off for a few days from the morn so going to try my g6 and see if that helps

And then going to see if my dad will do my chicken a couple of times a week so I have to eat it , either that or might look into getting a cook for a couple of hrs a week

But with working all weekends for last month I haven't really weighed myself or took measurements .

But saw a mate who I haven't seen since nov and he said I was looking bigger so who knows haha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided against deadlifts as I didn't fancy a heavy bar hitting my sore knee, still had a good workout and my back feels pretty wrecked so its all good! Hit some extra pullups this week which is good although the gloves that I thought might help make pull ups a bit more comfortable made no difference whatsoever - oh well.. Calfs felt full and pumped at the end, some of the calf raises on the leg press weren't the best form but the calfs felt like they got a good workout. As the gym was empty I took a few sneaky leg progress shots. My lower leg looks a bit full and watery to me but otherwise quite happy with progress.



*Pull ups*

7

7 (+2reps)

4 (+1rep)

*Dumbbell row*

12 x 14kg (+2kg)

12 x 14kg (+2kg)

12 x 14kg (+2kg)

*Wide grip lat pulldown*

12 x 40kg (+5kg)

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

*Close grip pulldown*

12 x 35kg (+5kg)

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

*Donkey calf raise*

15 x 0kg

15 x 35kg (+10kg)

15 x 35kg (+10kg)

15 x 35kg (+10kg)

*Calf raise on 45deg leg press*

12 x 90kg (+10kg)

x25 standing calf raise

8 x 90kg

x25 standing calf raise

10 x 90kg

x25 standing calf raise

11 x 90kg

*Smith machine calf raise*

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I took some more progress photos yesterday and am a bit disheartened at how cr*p my back looks, maybe its angle and poor lighting but it doesn't look like its changed much  (and no I won't show the pictures) after seeing a thread about someone getting their bf % checked Im under no illusion that mine is probably about 5-6% higher than I first thought. I plan to continue "bulking" however as I don't think shredding any fat will do my any good looks wise! If I can put some weight on and then have a decent cut to get my bodyfat nicely low I can get back onto weight gain. I'd rather have a bit of extra fat than be skinny and lean.

Still not keen on Romanian deadlifts, I seem to feel them more in my lower back than anywhere else although this probably isn't a bad thing with the absence of deadlifts of late. Had a shuffle about with my tricep exercises too by doing dips first then close grip bench with incline skulls to finish.

*Straight leg deadlift*

12 x 20kg

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

*Romanian deadlift*

12 x 80kg (+5kg)

12 x 80kg (+5kg)

12 x 80kg (+5kg)

*Tricep dips*

10

12

8

*Close grip bench press (smith machine)*

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

*Incline skullcrusher*

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

*Leg curl*

12 x 20kg (+2.5kg)*single leg*

12 x 20kg (+2.5kg)*single leg*

12 x 20kg (+2.5kg)*single leg*

25 x 20kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

First jab done! ROHM tritest 400 1.5ml in the quad - job done! 

I don't think my hands have ever shook as much as they did though!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

u filthy f**king roider !!!! im disgusted !!!



and get them pics of ur back up , its a progress journal

you need to do a few pics to cover all the poses so u cansee how r changing

if ur not happy with the way ur back looks at the min it will drive u on looking at the pic , plus it will show how far its come on in the upcoming months


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> u filthy f**king roider !!!! im disgusted !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance, its in my progress folder on my phone and thats where it stays!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> No chance, its in my progress folder on my phone and thats where it stays!


go on you know u want too haha

nah well as long as you have got them to look back on i suppose thats good enough

but why what do u thinks wrong with them??


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

You took them yourself, babe, so they aren't going to look good because the shape will be distorted from holding the phone and the angle will be all wrong. Get someone to take new ones for you and I'm sure it will be a whole different story x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> You took them yourself, babe, so they aren't going to look good because the shape will be distorted from holding the phone and the angle will be all wrong. Get someone to take new ones for you and I'm sure it will be a whole different story x


Self timer so no excuse. Its an up angle so thats why it looks so bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Like I said, get someone to take some more. Then you'll have some good comparison photos too. They don't look bad - it's in your head only (like you said - Lighting and angles)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

when i do mine mate i put my camera on the table on a milkshake container so its a better height, just mess about with a few things till u get it right , when taking mine its only just over waist height but is about 3-4 meters away fromthe door were i take them so i know if i take them they will roughly look the same .

im sure u will be suprised how they look when u see them propper. have u looked at them on ur comp or just on ur phone?

id say just take 2 or 3 of each pose and then see which u think is best out of them and use that , people on here really aint going to just slate u for putting pics up cause everyone knows it takes balls to do it , i was worried at 1st but now it doesnt bother me


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My shoulders are obliterated! Treated myself on my birthday to a nice little overhead press personal best and a burning superset of raises - lucky ole me! Supersets were crazy hard and have left me with an inability to raise my arms above my head 

*Standing barbell overhead press*

12 x 20kg

8 x 37.5kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 37.5kg (+2.5kg)

11 x 37.5kg (+2.5kg)

*Seated dumbbell overhead press*

12 x 14kg (+2kg)

12 x 14kg (+2reps)

12 x 14kg (+2reps)

*Side/Front/Rear dumbbell raise superset*

10 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

*Reverse dumbbell wrist curl*

8 x 5kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 5kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 5kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 2.5kg

*Dumbbell wrist curl*

15 x 8kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*Facepull*

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I saw my parents today and he commented on the extra moles on my face...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My legs are no longer working!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Blimey, that came out bigger than I expected!! Great quad/calf session this morning, PB's on every lift 

*Squat*

12 x 0kg

3 x 50kg

2 x 60kg

2 x 70kg

2 x 80kg

8 x 90kg (+7.5kg)

8 x 90kg (+7.5kg)

8 x 90kg (+7.5kg)

*Leg press*

12 x 70kg (+5kg)

12 x 70kg (+5kg)

12 x 70kg (+5kg)

*Donkey calf raise*

15 x 40kg (+5kg)

15 x 40kg (+5kg)

15 x 40kg (+5kg)

*Calf raise (on 45degree leg press)*

10 x 100kg (+10kg)

8 x 100kg (+10kg)

6 x 110kg (+20kg)

9 x 110kg (+20kg)

18 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

*Dumbbell calf raise (single leg)*

15 x 14kg

15 x 14kg

15 x 14kg

15 x 14kg

*Leg extension (sets 1-3 single leg)*

12 x 50kg (+5kg) - combined weight

12 x 50kg (+5kg) - combined weight

12 x 50kg (+5kg) - combined weight

15 x 25kg

13 x 20kg

15 x 15kg


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just seen this so missed out on ur sellf promoting ur birthday .....it was smoothly done 

but happy birthday for yest

did u do anything good aparts from smash pb`s

and that certainly one way to make ur legs bigger


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ive retaken a few back photos with some more favourable lighting (and a different angle and it looks much better! I was sure my back was thicker than it previously looked! Looks like its the arms that let everything else down though...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> just seen this so missed out on ur sellf promoting ur birthday .....it was smoothly done
> 
> but happy birthday for yest
> 
> ...


Gym food and bed. Im pretty boring these days!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Ive retaken a few back photos with some more favourable lighting (and a different angle and it looks much better! I was sure my back was thicker than it previously looked! Looks like its the arms that let everything else down though...





Robbie said:


> Gym food and bed. Im pretty boring these days!


nice one on the pics, im sure the gains will fly on now u have started ur "creatine"

and yeah i know that life mate i think ive been out twice since new year


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ABlitorated...

*Leg raise - 30 secs between sets*

x 10

x 12 (bent legs)

x 15 (bent legs)

x 10 (bent legs)

x 10 (bent legs)

*Cable crunch - 30 secs between sets*

15 x 18.75kg

15 x 18.75kg

15 x 21.25kg

15 x 21.25kg

15 x 21.25kg

*Cable oblique crunch - no rest*

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

*Cable side bend*

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

*Barbell ab rollout*

x 6

x 6

x 6

x 6

*Crunch/reverse crunch superset*

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm I expected to enter the gym and smash the weights but I wasn't as strong as I felt walking in, could be a lack of sleep though as I only got around 6hours or so. *yawn*. Hit the same weight and reps for decline bench and dumbbell press, with the standing cable fly I tried a few different angles to see what hits the chest the most (and have found the sweet spot) and finished with a couple of high rep sets to finish with a nice little pump  . Decided to give hammer curls a go today as I didn't expect to get much out of chins but just ended up with a pain in my right forearm for the trouble! I think its a combination of an old problem that has reoccured (numbness down arm which was previously from bad posture on the computer at work, I think a week of using my laptop at home has brought it back on though!) and a bloody good pump from the hammer curls! Tried for a set of curls with the ez bar but my arm said no 

*Decline barbell bench press*

10 x 20kg

5 x 30kg

2 x 40kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

*Incline dumbbell bench press*

12 x 18kg

12 x 18kg

12 x 18kg

*Standing cable fly*

10 x 7.5kg (+5kg)

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

20 x 2.5kg

20 x 2.5kg

*Hammer curl*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*EZ barbell curl*

2 x 27.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice little pop from this mornings chest workout


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Having come back from the gym, had a hot hot bath and then falling asleep Im expecting to be a meal down at the end of the day.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Had some extra time in bed this morning (I am on holiday after all!). Feeling a bit tired and have done for the last couple of days despite getting plenty of sleep. Yesterdays food wasn't as great as usual, well down on calories. A weight check yesterday had me at 75.4kg and looking leaner (or at least a touch less bloated than usual). Had a good workout this morning, hit more pullups, and added weight onto pretty much everything. Especially happy with the dumbell rows that seemed to fly up without effort!

*Pull Up*

8 (+1rep)

6 (-1rep)

5 (+1rep)

*Dumbbell row*

8 x 18kg (+4kg)

10 x 20kg (+6kg)

10 x 22kg (+8kg)

*Wide grip lat pulldown*

12 x 45kg (+5kg)

8 x 50kg (+10kg)

8 x 50kg (+10kg)

*Close rip lat pulldown*

12 x 40kg (+5kg)

8 x 45kg (+10kg)

8 x 45kg (+10kg)

*Donkey calf raise*

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

*Dumbbell calf raise*

15 x 20kg (+6kg)

12 x 20kg (+6kg)

*Calf raise (leg press)*

8 x 110kg

8 x 110kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 110kg

*Smith calf raise*

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Back pumps to the max! I think I may have to ditch the separate hamstring workout and just tack some leg curls onto the end of quad day - the back pumps I'm getting off SLDL's is insane  . Other than the agony today was a really good workout. Decided as I had some extra time and I missed out on biceps the other day that I would do a few sets at the end. Doing the drop sets for my last set makes me feel so good, gotta love that pump eh Arnie? I felt like Greg Plitt during one of his workouts (minus the pep talks and other weird sh*t). It feels good to feel good  . I keep forgetting to do the close grip bench correctly though, always flaring my elbows out, one day I will remember hopefully!

*Romanian Deadlift*

10 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

2 x 60kg

2 x 70kg

8 x 85kg (+5kg)

8 x 85kg (+5kg)

8 x 85kg (+5kg)

*Straight leg deadlift*

8 x 65kg (+5kg)

8 x 65kg (+5kg)

8 x 65kg (+5kg)

*Close grip benchpress (smith machine)*

10 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 35kg (+5kg)

8 x 35kg (+5kg)

*Incline skullcrusher*

12 x 25kg

8 x 27.5kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 27.5kg (+2.5kg)

*Tricep pushdown (rope attachment)*

8 x 21kg

8 x 21kg

8 x 21kg

8 x 12.5kg (drop set)

8 x 7.5kg (drop set)

15 x 2.5kg (drop set)

*Cable bicep curl*

12 x 2.5kg

12 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

*Hammer curl*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*Leg curl*

12 x 45kg (+5kg)

10 x 45kg (+5kg)

10 x 50kg (+10kg)

12 x 25kg (drop set)

12 x 15kg (drop set)

12 x 5kg (drop set)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

If ur getting back pumps , taurine is supposed to help mate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> If ur getting back pumps , taurine is supposed to help mate


I tried it once before and it made no difference


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Overslept this morning so was at the gym a bit later than usual for a Saturday. Really glad I went in though as I had a really great workout with more PB's!

Decided to make the jump up to 40kg for OHP which is a greater jump than I'd like but I keep forgetting to take my micro plates to the gym. Didn't really feel like I got the best forearm workout and I think I may drop that out (along with moving the hamstring exercises to leg day).

*Standing barbell overhead press*

12 x 20kg

8 x 40kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 40kg (+2.5kg)

4 x 40kg

*Seated dumbbell overhead press*

12 x 14kg

12 x 14kg

12 x 14kg

*Side/front/rear raise (superset)*

10 x 6kg (+1kg)

10 x 6kg (+1kg)

10 x 6kg (+1kg)

*Barbell wrist curl*

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 17.5kg

*Dumbbell wrist twist*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*Face pull*

12 x 21kg

12 x 24.5kg

12 x 24.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dinner! Baked potatoes, puy lentils, tofu and spinach. Yum yum yum!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Brilliant to see a vegan log, not many around. Good luck on your goals mate, looks like your putting on the weight pretty fast with Just creatine. SUBBED!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Singh01 said:


> Brilliant to see a vegan log, not many around. Good luck on your goals mate, looks like your putting on the weight pretty fast with Just creatine. SUBBED!


Cheers! Are you vegan too then??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This mornings weigh in, 76.9kg. Get in!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Killing those abs today! Still love/hate the gym on Sundays though, the increased number of good looking women is countered by a much larger increase in weird men!

*Hanging leg raise*

x 10 (straight leg)

x 10 (bent leg)

x 10 (bent leg)

x 10 (bent leg)

x 10 (bent leg)

*Cable crunch*

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

15 x 23.75kg

*Cable oblique crunch*

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

15 x 8.75kg

*Cable side bend*

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

*Crunch/reverse crunch*

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Cheers! Are you vegan too then??


I am mate, i sometimes have egg powder shake though. Other than that its all soy steaks, lentils and chickpeas. My stats are similar to yours aswell. Do you ever feel like your at a disadvantage compared to meat eaters?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Singh01 said:


> I am mate, i sometimes have egg powder shake though. Other than that its all soy steaks, lentils and chickpeas. My stats are similar to yours aswell. Do you ever feel like your at a disadvantage compared to meat eaters?


Hmmm, only because of lack of choice when it comes to supplementation sometimes. Otherwise no.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leg day = pain and suffering.

Got a bit carried away with the curls and and extensions I think, in my head I fancied trying the FST7 thing but I think I went a bit overboard... The sets of 20 on leg press was evil but I was glad to be sitting down after the squats (more back pumps).

*Barbell squat*

12 x 0kg

10 x 20kg

5 x 50kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

10 x 90kg (+2reps)

10 x 90kg (+2reps)

7 x 90kg

*Leg press*

20 x 60kg

20 x 60kg

20 x 60kg

*Calf raise (on leg press)*

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

*Leg curl*

12 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 30kg

6 x 30kg

10 x 30kg (swapped to different leg curl machine - much smoother!)

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

*Leg extension*

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 30kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This morning was a bit of a struggle to get up, I think my 2 weeks of getting up slightly later has wrecked my pattern for early mornings again. Some more back pumps again but I have bought some taurine so hopefully that will help. Diet has been great, eating (with ease) everything I have planned and in fact I have increased my non training days calories to be the same as workout day. I'm going to add in some cardio to help keep me trim (ish) while the weight goes up. Good workout overall with weights/reps all going up. I seemed to get through the workout pretty quickly so probably should have thrown some dips in too. Loving the extra sets and massive pump at the end of each bodypart too 

*Barbell decline benchpress*

12 x 20kg

2 x 30kg

2 x 40kg

10 x 52.5kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 52.5kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 52.5kg (+2.5kg)

*Barbell incline benchpress*

8 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

*Cable standing fly*

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

7 x 7.5kg

7 x 7.5kg

7 x 7.5kg

7 x 7.5kg

*Dumbbell hammer curl*

12 x 10kg (+2reps)

12 x 12.5kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 12.5kg (+2.5kg)

*Ez barbell curl*

8 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

8 x 27.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Let it be known that taurine does not help my back pumps!! Good to be deadlifting again, shame that it left me walking like a cripple!

*Deadlift*

12 x 20kg

1 x 50kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

1 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

*Dumbbell row*

10 x 22kg (+4kg)

10 x 22kg (+2kg)

10 x 22kg

Pull up

x5

x4

x4

*Calf raise (leg press)*

15 x 80kg

15 x 80kg

15 x 80kg

15 x 80kg

*Close grip pulldown*

12 x 45kg (+5kg)

12 x 45kg (+4reps)

10 x 45kg (+2reps)

*Donkey calf raise*

x25

x25

x25

x25


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If pump was a gauge of how well you'd worked a muscle - my shoulders will be huge tomorrow! Had planned to do close grip bench after my shoulder exercises but the pump was too painful, I think mixing up the exercises/muscles might make more sense (at least where shoulders are concerned).

*Standing barbell overhead press*

12 x 20kg

10 x 40kg (+2rep)

8 x 40kg

5 x 40kg (+1rep)

*Seated dumbbell overhead press*

10 x 16kg (+2kg)

10 x 16kg (+2kg)

9 x 16kg (+2kg)

*Standing side/front/rear delt raise superset*

10 x 6kg

10 x 6kg

10 x 6kg

*Incline skullcrusher*

10 x 30kg (+5kg)

10 x 30kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 30kg (+2.5kg)

*V bar tricep pushdown*

10 x 24.5kg

10 x 28kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 28kg (+2.5kg)

*Upright row*

10 x 32.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

*Dumbbell wrist twist*

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Get-in! A quick calf size check suggests Ive got myself half an inch in a month!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work outs Robbie,

Keep it up fella, your definitely more a bodybuilding pump machine then a PL arn't you?

Anyhow nice job keep it going, Get in the 90kg class slim jim.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My Calfs are 16 inch and I don't work them! :whistling:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice work outs Robbie,
> 
> Keep it up fella, your definitely more a bodybuilding pump machine then a PL arn't you?
> 
> Anyhow nice job keep it going, Get in the 90kg class slim jim.


Thanks mate! Yeah I think I have a slight addiction to the pump 

Dammit you've got an inch on me  Im not a big frame though so a little muscle goes a long way on me!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hell yeah squat PB! Not bad for 6:45am 

Great session, squats felt easy at 95kg so I figured I'd see what I could get for 100kg all 8 reps were good quality deep squats too. 20 reppers on the leg press gave the usual feeling of wanting to be sick...

*Barbell squats*

12 x 0kg

10 x 20kg

1 x 50kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

10 x 95kg (+5kg)

10 x 95kg (+5kg)

8 x 100kg (+10kg)

*Leg press*

20 x 65kg (+5kg)

20 x 65kg (+5kg)

20 x 65kg (+5kg)

*Calf raise (leg press)*

15 x 65kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 65kg

*Leg curl*

12 x 55kg (+5kg)

12 x 55kg (+5kg)

8 x 55kg (+5kg)

12 x 40kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 20kg

12 x 10kg

*Leg Extension*

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

12 x 60kg (+5kg)

12 x 40kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 15kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

More PB's thank you very much! Pretty good as I considered staying in bed this morning, thank god for a cat waking me up again! A spotter definitely makes the difference when going for increased weight each week. No incline dumbbells as there were no benches available so went for dips instead. Had a little time to kill at the end so tried machine fly for the first time in years, these will probably become a regular part of my chest workout.

*Barbell decline bench press*

12 x20kg

4 x 30kg

1 x 40kg

1 x 50kg

10 x 60kg (+7.5kg)

8 x 65kg (+12.5kg)

11 x 60kg (+7.5kg)

*Dips*

x 10

x 10

x 8

*Cable standing fly*

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 10kg

8 x 12.5kg

*Dumbbell hammer curl*

10 x 14kg (+2kg)

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 10kg

*EZ barbell curl*

8 x 30kg (+2.5kg)

10 x 30kg (+2.5kg)

8 x 30kg (+2.5kg)

*Machine fly (pec deck)*

12 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 20kg

8 x 25kg

10 x 20kg

12 x 15kg


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

looking good buddy

defo some nice increases there and u seem to be getting them most sessions

you will have to throw up ur stats


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> My Calfs are 16 inch and I don't work them! :whistling:


Mine are 17, and I don't work them ..... and I'm female


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Mine are 17, and I don't work them ..... and I'm female


No one likes a show off


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Deadlift*

12 x 50kg

1 x60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

1 x 90kg

1 x 100kg

1 x 110kg

8 x 110kg (+10kg)

8 x 110kg (+10kg)

8 x 110kg (+10kg)

*Pull up*

x 8 (+3 rep)

x 5 (+1 rep)

x 5 (+1 rep)

*Dumbbell row*

10 x 24kg (+2kg)

10 x 24kg (+2kg)

10 x 24kg (+2kg)

*Donkey calf raise*

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

*Closegrip pulldown*

12 x 50kg (+5kg)

10 x 55kg (+10kg)

9 x 55kg (+10kg)

*Calf raise (on leg press)*

15 x 90kg

15 x 90kg

15 x 90kg

15 x 90kg

15 x 90kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Barbell overhead press*

12 x 20kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

*Seated dumbbell overhead press*

10 x 16kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 16kg

*Incline skullcrusher*

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

*Tricep pushdown (v bar)*

8 x 28.75kg

8 x 28.75kg

10 x 28.75k

*Face pull*

10 x 23.75kg

10 x 26.25kg

10 x 28.75kg

*Upright row (superset with plate raise*

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

*Front plate raise (superset with upright row)*

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

5 mins X Trainer


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hanging straight leg raise*

x 12

x 10

*Hanging bent leg raise*

x 15

x 15

*Cable crunch*

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 26.25kg

*Cable oblique crunch*

15 x 11.25kg

15 x 11.25kg

15 x 11.25kg

15 x 11.25kg

*Side bend*

15 x 28.75kg

15 x 28.75kg

15 x 28.75kg

15 x 28.75kg

*Barbell ab roll*

x 8

x 8

x 8

*Crunch (superset with reverse crunch)*

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15

*Reverse crunch (superset with crunch)*

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15

*Plank*

x 30secs

x 30secs

x 30secs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My legs hurt

*Barbell squat*

12 x 0

12 x 20kg

1 x 50kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

1 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

*Leg Press*

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

*Calf raise*

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

*Leg Curl*

12 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

10 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 25kg

*Leg Extension*

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 20kg


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

:clap: for todayxx

hehe, I got in before you did!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> :clap: for todayxx
> 
> hehe, I got in before you did!


Thanks! I've got Wednesdays bench pb to post as well. Hoping for a OHP pb tommorow and one mega post...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Get this filled in, bud! xx

Hope the elbow gets better soon too


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Updates are hard without a computer, but aside from the tricep tendonitis Ive now got...

140kg deadlift for 8

115kg squat for 8 (and 135kg for 1)

45kg OHP for 8

70kg decline bench for 8 (slow reps with every rep from a stop on the chest - zero bounce  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Updates are hard without a computer, but aside from the tricep tendonitis Ive now got...
> 
> 140kg deadlift for 8
> 
> ...


Still not fixed?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates, having some laptop issues that makes it all a bit tricky. Weight gain appears to have stalled a little bit (despite upping calories to 5000 on workout days!) and in fact if anything I feel like I've los a bit of fat... All of my major lifts have had good gains of late although a tricep tendonitis means I'm having to lay off the pressing and tricep exercises. I'm also going back to a 3 day split (working chest and shoulders on the same day - doing isolation exercises to try and rest the tricep as much as possible). PBs for lifts are now Squats 135kg x 1, 115kg x 8, Deadlift 140kg x 8, OHP 45kg x 8, Decline bench 70kg x 8.

Todays workout:

*Barbell Squat*

12 x 20kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 70kg

1 x 80kg

1 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

8 x 110kg

8 x 110kg

*Leg Press*

20 x 85kg

20 x 85kg

20 x 85kg

*Calf Raise (on parallel leg press)*

20 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

20 x 40kg

20 x 40kg

20 x 40kg

*Leg Curl*

12 x 55kg

12 x 55kg

12 x 55kg

*Leg Extension*

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Calf raise (on 45deg leg press)*

15 x 85kg

15 x 85kg

15 x 85kg


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

How's your arm?xx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright bud how's things with you ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

So Robbie ... How's things going? I need updates!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oops been a bit slack with the logging again so this will be a long one! Took a few days off and was back in on Monday to do legs. Didn't squat as my triceps were feeling a little sore. Wednesdays chest/shoulders had no pressing movements and feel much better for it and the pain in the triceps have gone. Will repeat this week again and then try adding in something for triceps but keep it light.

Also have a picture update...



Monday - Legs

*Leg Press:*

0 kg x 20 reps

50 kg x 5 reps

70 kg x 5 reps

80 kg x 3 reps

90 kg x 1 reps

100 kg x 1 reps

120 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 1 reps

150 kg x 10 reps

150 kg x 10 reps

150 kg x 10 reps

150 kg x 10 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

*Seated Leg Curl:*

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 10 reps

*Leg Extensions:*

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 9 reps

*Body Weight Lunge:*

40 reps

40 reps

40 reps

Wednesday Chest/Shoulders

*Superset, Side/Front/Rear raise:*

5 kg x 12 reps

5 kg x 12 reps

5 kg x 12 reps

*Bent-Arm Dumbbell Pullover:*

10 kg x 15 reps

10 kg x 15 reps

10 kg x 15 reps

*Dumbbell Flyes:*

5 kg x 15 reps

7.5 kg x 15 reps

7.5 kg x 15 reps

*Machine Chest Fly (Pec Deck):*

15 kg x 12 reps

15 kg x 12 reps

15 kg x 12 reps

Friday - Back

*Barbell Deadlift:*

60 kg x 10 reps

80 kg x 1 reps

90 kg x 1 reps

110 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 8 reps

130 kg x 5 reps

120 kg x 8 reps

*Wide-Grip Pull-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

4 reps

*Close Grip Chin-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

4 reps

*Bent Over Barbell Row:*

50 kg x 12 reps

50 kg x 12 reps

50 kg x 12 reps

*Close-Grip Front Lat Pulldown:*

45 kg x 10 reps

40 kg x 12 reps

35 kg x 15 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

50 kg x 20 reps

50 kg x 20 reps

50 kg x 20 reps

50 kg x 20 reps

50 kg x 20 reps

*Seated Calf Raise:*

14 kg x 15 reps

14 kg x 15 reps

14 kg x 15 reps

14 kg x 15 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting, I've plugged my diet into myfitnesspal and I'm eating an extra 1000calories apparently!!

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/itsjustrobbieok?date=2012-04-20

Weight is hardly budging though! :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't trust mylyingfitnesspal. bloody thing


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope so, if Im eating 6000 calories and not gaining I should give up!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Stiff-Legged Dumbbell Deadlift:*

0 kg x 12 reps

12 kg x 3 reps

20 kg x 12 reps

20 kg x 13 reps

20 kg x 12 reps

20 kg x 12 reps

*Leg Press:*

50 kg x 10 reps

80 kg x 3 reps

120 kg x 3 reps

150 kg x 12 reps

150 kg x 12 reps

150 kg x 12 reps

150 kg x 12 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

*Leg Extensions:*

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 14 reps

*Seated Leg Curl:*

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

*Barbell Lunges:*

10 kg x 40 reps

10 kg x 40 reps

10 kg x 40 reps

(walking lunge with medicine ball)

Stretching:

0:15:00


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Woo! Pressing without pain!

Tried to keep the weight down on the pressing, probably could have done with dropping a bit more weight off the bench but no pain (just pump!). Was surprised how hard the OHP. Was good to drop some weight off, made me think more about squeezing the muscle, especially with the pushdowns.

*Barbell decline bench press (super slow negative, pause on chest):*

20 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

9 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

*Dumbbell standing overhead press:*

*
*12 x 12kg

11 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

*Side/front/rear raise superset:*

*
*12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

*Dumbbell pullover:*

*
*12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

*Tricep pushdown (v-bar):*

*
*10 x 12kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

*Machine Fly:*

*
*15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

12 x 15kg


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

good to see you posting again. arms and laptop all better?

how's the libido? lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not the best start to the workout today, deadlifting felt very hard (although I didn't feel like I got the best nights sleep) :/ Rest of the workout was pretty good however, finished up with some crazy forearm pump at the end 

*Barbell Deadlift:*

60 kg x 10 reps

70 kg x 1 reps

80 kg x 2 reps

100 kg x 1 reps

110 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 6 reps

120 kg x 5 reps

120 kg x 5 reps

*Wide-Grip Pull-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

4 reps

*Close Grip Chin-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

5 reps

*Bent Over Barbell Row:*

55 kg x 12 reps

55 kg x 12 reps

55 kg x 12 reps

*Close-Grip Front Lat Pulldown:*

45 kg x 12 reps

45 kg x 10 reps

45 kg x 10 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Barbell Squat:*

20 kg x 10 reps

70 kg x 3 reps

80 kg x 1 reps

90 kg x 1 reps

100 kg x 1 reps

115 kg x 8 reps

115 kg x 8 reps

115 kg x 5 reps

*Stiff-Legged Barbell Deadlift:*

50 kg x 10 reps

50 kg x 10 reps

50 kg x 10 reps

*Leg Press:*

80 kg x 15 reps

80 kg x 15 reps

80 kg x 15 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise:*

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

*Barbell Lunges:*

15 kg x 40 reps

15 kg x 40 reps

15 kg x 40 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Still a bit weary of my triceps so kept the weight down a bit, bench press was done with a nice slow negative a pause on the chest and a solid push. Decided to put dips back into the workout which probably gave my triceps more of a pounding than they needed. My housemate has given me some grief because I have no added weight on there but dips is always something I have struggled with. I've vowed to hit 3 sets of 15 before adding any weight. Felt very weak for the dumbbell press, no doubt because of the dips and seated dumbbell shoulder press (why do I find shoulder presses so damn hard work?). Pushdowns gave me a great pump and I'm ditching dumbbell fly permanently to machine fly as I really feel it working 100x better. Pretty good workout overall. 

Weigh in yesterday has me at 78.8 (weight going up...)

*Decline Barbell Bench Press:*

20 kg x 20 reps

30 kg x 5 reps

40 kg x 5 reps

50 kg x 12 reps

50 kg x 12 reps

50 kg x 12 reps

*Dips - Chest Version:*

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:*

12 kg x 12 reps

12 kg x 12 reps

12 kg x 12 reps

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:*

18 kg x 6 reps

12 kg x 12 reps

12 kg x 10 reps

*Triceps Pushdown - V-Bar Attachment:*

21 kg x 16 reps

21 kg x 15 reps

21 kg x 15 reps

*Machine Chest Fly (Pec Deck):*

15 kg x 15 reps

20 kg x 15 reps

20 kg x 15 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Great workout today, felt much much stronger than last week with deadlifts (although the last few reps were a killer). I always feel like a beast after back day. 

*Barbell Deadlift:*

60 kg x 10 reps

70 kg x 1 reps

80 kg x 1 reps

90 kg x 1 reps

110 kg x 1 reps

120 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 8 reps

130 kg x 8 reps

130 kg x 8 reps

*Wide-Grip Pull-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

5 reps

*Close Grip Chin-Up:*

5 reps

5 reps

4 reps

*Bent Over Barbell Row:*

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 12 reps

60 kg x 12 reps

*Close-Grip Front Lat Pulldown:*

*
*35 kg x 15 reps

40 kg x 15 reps

40 kg x 15 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 20 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm, up 2kg on last lot of measurements. Quads are 1cm bigger, gained on my biceps and neck too but everything else has stayed the same except my waist that has dropped 1cm. Seems odd!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Most disappointed with my gym this morning, it usually opens at 8am on a bank holiday but today it was 10am. I only found out when I got there :/

We need a decent 24 hour gym here!

Will just have to do legs tomorrow instead


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh and the biggest update should be the inclusion of meat in my diet again...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wasn't too happy this morning to find the squat rack occupied, even less so when I saw the guy in it doing 1/3 squats with his mate/trainer screaming at him and telling him how good it was... Anyway, I expected not to squat and did leg press instead. Had what I thought was a good leg press only to (just now) realise that actually I am capable of 150kg on the press... Did squats afterwards and repped out at just 5kg below what I would normally so definitely not a session to be disappointed with. My first set of SLDL was crap, only realised after the first set that I was going up and down rather than pushing my bum back - no wonder my back was getting pumped!

*Leg Press:*

0 kg x 25 reps

50 kg x 15 reps

90 kg x 10 reps

130 kg x 15 reps

130 kg x 15 reps

130 kg x 15 reps

*Barbell Squat:*

100 kg x 8 reps

110 kg x 8 reps

110 kg x 8 reps

*Stiff-Legged Barbell Deadlift:*

60 kg x 10 reps

60 kg x 10 reps

60 kg x 10 reps

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise:*

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

Set 1 - pause at bottom Set 2 - pause at top Set 3 - pause at top and bottom Set 4 - just top part of move

*Barbell Lunges:*

17.5 kg x 40 reps

17.5 kg x 40 reps

17.5 kg x 40 reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Solid workout despite a pretty dicky stomach! Was a little worried about my triceps as they were groaning yesterday but extra reps on the warmup definitely helped. I was talking to a friend a few days ago about not including an shoulder press (they don't and have impressive shoulders) so thought I'd ditch it today. With all the other pressing actions it should be getting hit pretty well anyway...

*Decline Barbell Bench Press:*

20 kg x 20 reps

20 kg x 20 reps

30 kg x 2 reps

40 kg x 2 reps

50 kg x 2 reps

55 kg x 12 reps

55 kg x 12 reps

55 kg x 12 reps

*Dips - Chest Version:*

11 reps

10 reps

10 reps

*Side Lateral Raise:*

8 kg x 12 reps

8 kg x 12 reps

8 kg x 12 reps

*Triceps Pushdown:*

5 kg x 15 reps

21 kg x 15 reps

24 kg x 12 reps

24 kg x 12 reps

*Machine Chest Fly (Pec Deck):*

25 kg x 15 reps

25 kg x 15 reps

25 kg x 15 reps

*Face Pull:*

21 kg x 15 reps

24 kg x 15 reps

24 kg x 12 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

60 kg x 15 reps


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Oh and the biggest update should be the inclusion of meat in my diet again...


So you did it then? How's that going for you?xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> So you did it then? How's that going for you?xx


So far so good! It does taste pretty good doesn't it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not feeling so strong this morning, probably partly down to evil cramp in my side before I left and oddly enough my new toothpaste! Its leaving such a weird minty aftertaste that its making me feel a bit sick while I'm lifting - odd!

Was a hard workout overall, glad to be home again ready to start eating! 

*Barbell Deadlift:*

60 kg x 10 reps

90 kg x 5 reps

100 kg x 1 reps

120 kg x 1 reps

130 kg x 5 reps

130 kg x 5 reps

130 kg x 5 reps

120 kg x 7 reps

*Wide-Grip Pull-Up:*

6 reps

5 reps

5 reps

*Close Grip Chin-Up:*

6 reps

5 reps

5 reps

*Bent Over Barbell Row:*

65 kg x 12 reps

65 kg x 7 reps

60 kg x 5 reps

*Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine:*

70 kg x 20 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

70 kg x 15 reps

80 kg x 15 reps

80 kg x 17 reps


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Robbie said:


> So far so good! It does taste pretty good doesn't it


I enjoy the taste of a quality piece of meat, yes xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> I enjoy the taste of a quality piece of meat, yes xx


Im sure you do! I think you're the only person that reads this you know!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Im sure you do! I think you're the only person that reads this you know!


No I'm sure many people do, they just don't often post on it.

What meat have you introduced and has it had any effect on your health, body etc?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I think I should get this journal renamed and take it over for myself, Robbie, seeing as I talk to myself on it.

Leigh's Takeover journal

So today, I did 30 minutes fasted cardio on the crosstrainer ....:tongue:xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Missed tracking some workouts, but now my laptop is fixed I am back on it... Had some good workouts, weights going up (both on bar and me) and I'm loving food again! Switched my workouts around a little, now doing back on Monday and legs on Friday; this is mainly so I can fit in the occasional extra workout on Saturday to give my arms a battering!

Diets changed a little bit, end calories are about the same 5500! But the macro split is pretty much even. Have dropped the oat groats from the diet and replaced with weetabix which has sorted most of my bloating out straight away 

Today was legs, great workout. Did front squats for the first time in a long time, was very happy with the weight I did (and the extra muscle on my shoulders made doing them easier). Have given my calfs a bit of a breather this week - I need something new to attack them with! Only 2 sets of stiff legged deads, my lower back gets far too pumped whatever I do!. Quads and hamstrings looked awesome at the end after the sets of lunges 

*Front barbell squats*

10 x 20kg

5 x 50kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

*Barbell squats*

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

*Dumbbell stiff legged deadlift*

15 x 26kg

15 x 26kg

*Leg curl*

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

*Walking barbell lunge*

40 x 20kg

40 x 20kg

40 x 20kg


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

NIce of you to join, er, me, Robbie!xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Today was my first arm day, I can see why people enjoy them! Gotta love a good pump. Was interesting that I looked in the mirror at one point and could see that I've grown - the changes happen so gradually and slowly sometimes its hard to notice. My shoulders looked nice and full in my tshirt.

*Tricep Pushdown - V Bar*

20 x 10kg

20 x 17.5kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

12 x 21kg

*Dumbbell bicep curl*

20 x 7.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

9 x 12.5kg

8 x 12.5kg

*Dumbbell tricep extension*

18 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

*EZ bar bicep curl - narrow grip*

12 x 27.5kg

9 x 32.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

*Tricep pushdown - flat bar*

15 x 24.5kg

10 x 28kg

15 x 17.5kg

*Cable curl*

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

15 x 12.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

A so so workout today. Gym didn't open till 10am so all the retards that can't be bothered to get up early were in. I'm not a fan of busy gyms!

Deadlifting was not going to happen with a serious lack of bars and weight but I always feel like I get a better back workout without deadlifting anyway. My first attempt at James Collier's three minute calf workout too. Possibly could have put a little more weight on to start with but he's not kidding about the pump you get from it...

*Wide grip pull up*

9/8/7

*Close grip chin up*

5/5/5

*Seated row*

15 x 26.25kg

15 x 31.25kg

15 x 36.25kg

*Barbell row*

15 x 55kg

15 x 55kg

15 x 55kg

Following done with no rest...

*A = Hack squat calf raise (slow 2second controlled reps)*

*
B = Standing calf raise (slow 2second controlled reps)*

*
C = Standing calf raise - toes pointing in (fast reps)*

A 10 x 100kg

B 10 x

C 10 x

A 10 x 50kg

B 10 x

C 10 x

A 10 x 30kg

B 10 x

C 10 x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This yesterday http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/calftraining.aspx now means I cannot walk today!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I had an actual failure on a squat rep this morning! Went a little deep into the whole on my very last rep and had to abort :/

Unfortunately the gym was sans aircon today too so it made squatting quite a warm affair. I think today can count as the closest I have been to being sick during a workout too!

*Front squat*

12 x 20kg

2 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

*Squat*

8 x 122.5kg

7 x 122.5kg

8 x 120kg

*Leg extension*

15 x 55kg

15 x 55kg

15 x 55kg (last 4 reps done as 2 sets of rest pause)

*3minute calves*

10 x 100, 10 x 0, 10 x 0

10 x 60, 10 x 0, 10 x 0

10 x 30, 10 x 0, 10 x 0

Wednesdays chest/tricep workout

*Decline bench press*

*
*20 x 20kg

2 x 40kg

2 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg (last 2 reps rest pause)

*Dips*

13

11

11

*Side lateral dumbbell raise*

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

*Tricep pushdown (straight bar)*

12 x 24.5kg

10 x 28kg

10 x 28kg

*Machine fly (pec-deck)*

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

*Face pull*

12 x 31.25kg

12 x 31.25kg

12 x 31.25kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Saturday workouts are my optional extra, I think what I am going to do with them is make them short little workouts where I just do one body part and have a little stretch and get out (maybe some cardio even sometime...). Today was chest so did decline bench but without locking out, incline dumbbells etc.

*Decline barbell bench press*

20 x 20kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

*Incline dumbbell bench press*

11 x 18kg

12 x 18kg

12 x 18kg

*Dumbbell pullover*

15 X 14kg

15 X 14kg

15 X 14kg

*Cable bent over flyes*

12 x 5kg

15 x 7.5kg

15 x 7.5kg

15 x 7.5kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided to leave deadlifts out again, definitely feel like I get a more complete back workout without them. Would like to find a way to incorporate them still but I'm really not sure where/how!

My pull ups are improving which is good, I do feel like there are a few movements that are a bit stagnant in terms of weight improvements (not just on back day), but then my big lifts are improving so maybe its just fatigue that stops me from making gains on the others.

*Pull up*

11

8

6

*Chin Up*

6

6

5

*Seated row*

15 x 38.75kg

15 x 41.25kg

12 x 43.75kg

*Barbell row*

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

*Close grip pulldown*

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

*Straight arm pulldown*

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

*3 minute calves*

10 x 110/0/0

10 x 70/0/0

10 x 40/0/0


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Someone today said my back looked like I had a gillet stuffed under my shirt 

Time for bigger new clothes!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Loads of PB's today (in fact everything but the lateral raises, but technically they were a PB as I made them harder with a straighter arm...). Need a spotter more often, definitely helps push those last couple of reps out. Great workout, my shoulders were looking awesome. Not bad considering there is no over head press...

*Decline barbell bench press*

20 x 20kg

2 x 40kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 70kg

*Dips*

15

13

13

*Dumbbell side lateral raise*

*
*12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

*Tricep pushdown (straight bar)*

12 x 28.25kg

12 x 28.25kg

12 x 28.25kg

*Face pull*

12 x 33.75kg

12 x 33.75kg

12 x 33.75kg

*Pec deck*

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 35kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Front squat*

10 x 20kg

2 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

*Squat*

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

*Stiff legged deadlift*

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

*Leg curl*

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

*3 minute calves*

10 x 110kg/0/0

10 x 70kg/0/0

10 x 40kg/0/0

*Walking barbell lunge*

40 x 20kg

40 x 20kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Triceps and biceps today, did some close grip bench for a change and really felt it on the tri's, must try with a spotter next time - I'm sure I can pile some more weight on them. I'm enjoying the speedy Saturday workouts, its good to get in smash it and get out!

Was just looking at a chart of my weight gain, I'm currently sitting at 80.9kg and its actually been pretty steady. No dieting for a while yet though I would like to have abs again...

*Close grip barbell benchpress*

15 x 20kg

5 x 30kg

4 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

*Ez bar curls*

12 x 32.5kg

12 x 32.5kg

10 x 32.5kg (last 2 reps rest pause)

*Tricep pushdown - rope*

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg

12 x 24kg

*Dumbbell hammer curl*

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*Wrist curl - palms up*

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

*Wrist twist*

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

*Barbell shrug*

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not a good start to my workout, pull ups and chin ups felt crap. Everything thing else made up for it though. Still not sure on straight arm pull downs, I really can't get the feel for them. My back felt big today, nearly couldn't get in my work shirt!!

*Pull up*

9

5

5

*Chin up*

6

5

5

*Seated row*

12 x 43.75kg

12 x 43.75kg

12 x 43.75kg

*Dumbbell row*

12 x 28kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

*V-bar pulldown*

12 x 50kg

11 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

*Straight arm pulldown*

5 x 15kg

10 x 20kg

*Barbell row*

10 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

*3 minute calves*

110kg x 10

70kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Good workout today, PB for bench, dips, facepull... Had to rest pause to get out all the bench reps but felt like it was well worth the effort, had a nice full pump all over my chest, shoulders (all heads) and triceps which I guess shows I'm hitting everything well. Saw someone in the gym who hadn't been in a while - he noted that I was looking bigger 

*Decline bench press*

20 x 20kg

2 x 40kg

10 x 72.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

9 x 72.5kg

*Dips*

15

13

10

*Dumbbell side raise*

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

*Tricep pushdown - rope attachment*

10 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

12 x 24.5kg

*Face pull*

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

12 x 35kg

*Pec deck*

15 x 40kg

14 x 40kg

10 x 40kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Got to the gym a tiny bit late which meant someone else got the squat rack before me. Leg press was in use too so I waited for a while to get going (not leaving me so much time) and I had to drop a few bits. Nice new pb on squats by a couple of reps. Was feeling pretty sick for the last set though and nearly skipped it! Breakfast a bit too close to workout methinks! Tried Jim Mclennans crippling calf routine (http://www.triedandtruefitness.com/jim-mclellans-crippling-calf-routine-from-1964/) and only managed one round of it. Might have another go tomorrow using the smith. Much fun?

*Front squat*

12 x 20kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

*Back squat*

10 x 120kg

10 x 120kg

9 x 120kg

*Leg curl*

15 x 45kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 45kg

*Jim Mclennen calves*

15 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Good workout today, did my bench press wider than usual and felt a nice stretch in my chest. Not sure on dumbbell pullovers still, they seem to give my elbow/tricep a bit of a tweak so will probably drop them from now. Theres something about cable crossovers that tweaks them too, or it could just be from what I did before, might try them without the pullovers first and see how they feel. Or maybe at the start of a workout. Would be a shame to drop them as I really feel them in my chest. Did a mega set for calves, worked up the weight with 1min rest between sets and then drop setted the weight off. They are going to kill tomorrow!

*Decline barbell bench press*

20 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Incline dumbbell bench press*

12 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

*Dumbbell pullover*

12 x 16kg

12 x 16kg

*Cable crossover*

15 x 7.5kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

*Calf press on leg press*

15 x 100kg

15 x 120kg

15 x 140kg

**drop set**

9 x 160kg

7 x 140kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 0kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This feels like groundhog day - terrible pull/chin ups and then great rest of session! Definitely had my sweat on by the end. Am doing most of the stack on seated rows now and I'm not sure what I will do next, maybe switch to one handed seated row - or something else? Managed two sets of the evil calf routine, I can see this one sticking (but maybe doing 3minute calves on a wednesday.) Damn things are going to get annihilated into growing!

*Pull ups*

8

8

6

*Chin ups*

5

5

4

*Seated row*

12 x 46.25kg

12 x 46.25kg

12 x 46.25kg

*Dumbbell row*

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

*Close grip pulldown*

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

*Barbell row*

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

*Jim Mclennen calves - standing barbell*

15 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mega workout, felt on fire for most of it!

*Decline barbell bench press*

20 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

10 x 72.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

4 x 72.5kg

6 x 70kg

*Dips*

15

13

9

*Cable crossover*

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

*Tricep pushdown - straight bar*

13 x 28kg

11 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

*Face pull*

12 x 38.5kg

12 x 38.5kg

12 x 38.5kg

*Plate raise*

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

*Side raise*

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

*Calf press*

20 x 50kg

15 x 80kg

Drop set

15 x 100kg

8 x 80kg

12 x 60kg

14 x 40kg

14 x 30kg

8 x 70kg (negatives)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Always love/hate leg days. I've been having some pain in my knees, not exercise but bed related (I sort of sleep on the floor). I've sorted it out but they felt a bit tender today. As I do tend to feel front squats in my knees a bit I gave them a rest. I hadn't planned on doing big sets for squats but figured what the hell. Despite dropping 25kg off, 20 reps was a killer. I've taken the weight away from my lunges so I can concentrate on getting a good long stride and nice and deep, this definitely paid off - got a good comment about my legs in the changing rooms and had the biggest pump on my hamstrings.

Very good start to the day!

*Squat*

20 x 20kg

10 x 50kg

1 x 100kg

8 x 125kg

20 x 100kg

20 x 100kg

*Leg curl*

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

*Walking lunge*

40 x 0kg

40 x 0kg

*Calf press*

25 x 70kg

25 x 70kg

25 x 70kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So I've decided to have a little diet/cut. A couple of getting fat comments has given me the push to lose a bit of the belly I am getting. Not really sure what to do about calories though. I'm currently hitting 5500 a day and gainly pretty slowly, but I can't see that that taking 1000 off to 4500 is going to make me lose weight. I think I will probably trial 4500 for a week or two then look at taking some off if the scales don't budge much. Will also add in a couple of cardio sessions a week. Might get some Yohimbine and green tea powder to help with the fat loss too 

Good workout this morning, arms - who doesn't enjoy that? Met with a friend for a drink afterwards as well and they commented on how big I was looking (haven't seen them in ages) and when I stood up commented on leg size - hello ego boost! 

*Close grip bench*

20 x 20kg

3 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

*Barbell bicep curl*

12 x 25kg

12 x 27.5kg

12 x 27.5kg

*Tricep pushdown - v bar*

12 x 28kg

12 x 31.5kg

12 x 31.5kg

*Hammer curl*

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*Tricep extensions*

8 x 12.5kg

12 x 10kg

*Shrug - trap bar*

15 x 62.5kg

15 x 62.5kg

*Jim Mclellen calves - smith machine*

15 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

* x 50kg (fast reps)

* x 50kg (negative reps)

15 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

* x 50kg (fast reps)

* x 50kg (negative reps)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

First day of cardio today. No weigh in today but I expect to be around 81kg. Rather enjoyed my walk around the estate, found a park I never knew existed (about 5mins from me) and a zip line! Lovely day for it 

Fuelled by a strong coffee:

6.5km brisk walk, 1 hour 7 minutes.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

You weren't lying about quiet


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> You weren't lying about quiet


?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

In your journal, once I'd gone


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah yes. That! Oh well


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Obviously not sexy enough


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pull up + 5kg

*
*6

5

5

*Chin up*

6

6

5

*Seated row*

12 x 48.75kg

12 x 48.75kg

12 x 48.75kg

*Dumbbell row*

12 x 32kg

12 x 32kg

12 x 32kg

*Wide grip lat pulldown/Close grip superset*

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

*Calf press*

14 x 0kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 90kg

15 x 120kg

Drop set

15 x 140kg

12 x 120kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 90kg

15 x 50kg

14 x 40kg

*Barbell row*

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG. I have REDUCED my calories to 4000 and I all I can think about is FOOD. 178grams of carbs and I have a kicking headache. Maybe I will switch back to bulking...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

More cardio! Switched it about a bit as its really rather boring. Did some transverse abs stuff as well to help with my posture. Nearly falling off the treadmill was the highlight though 

Rowing

10mins, 2.15km

Cross trainer

10mins 1.16km

Walking (treadmill) 10 incline

10mins .78km


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been getting slightly earlier nights this week now that I've added in the extra days of cardio and I feel a lot better for it (although I am yawning as I write this!). Also seemed to have got used to the fasted workouts too (strong coffee helps). Weighed in this morning at 80.7kg so I am dropping some weight, I guess a lot of this will be water with the drop in calories. Will give it till the end of next week, see where my weight is and decide on what do with the diet - I expect that I will need to lose a good 500+ calories though.

One thing that I have noticed after some of the bloat has gone is that I'm not really that fat at all (although more than I want). Hopefully by losing 5-6kg will get me some abs. Although I think I've dropped water, my lower legs are still having a dent left in them from socks - I think I will probably add in a high dose of vitamin C and see if that helps, there is very little salt in my diet and carbs are 180g is so it shouldn't be that. I'm also drinking a healthy amount of water but maybe adding a couple of litres in will make a difference?

Had a good workout this morning hitting a pb for decline bench, first set I pushed all 10 out without a rest pause. Although my chest didn't feel like it was worked that hard. Tried cable crossovers today and don't think they are for me, something about the way you need to pull the pulleys down aggravates my triceps in not a good way. Also tried dumbbell flyes again but they really don't seem to do much for me (or my technique is rubbish). I will stick to cable flyes in future.

*Decline barbell bench press*

20 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

1 x 60kg

10 x 75kg

10 x 75kg (last rep with a little assistance)

9 x 75kg (reps 7-9 with a little assistance)

*Dips + 5kg*

11

8

7

*Dumbbell side raise*

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

*Triceps pushdown - v bar*

12 x 31.5kg

12 x 31.5kg

8 x 31.5kg

*Incline dumbbell flyes*

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

*Pec deck - drop set*

10 x 40kg

4 x 35kg

6 x 30kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

More cardio...

*Cross Trainer*

15 mins, 2km

*Walking - 6 incline*

15 mins, 1.25km

*Cycling*

15 mins 5.63km


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Two workouts logged in one here, yesterdays was terrible! After taking some fat burners (see post here) I ended up in a high heart rate sweaty mess. Leg day is bad enough usually! Ended up just doing a few bits and never fully committing as my stomach was churning. Got a squat PB though!

Todays workout was much better however. Looking in the mirror dropping the carbs has worked wonders, I am much leaner (well less watery) and its made me realise I wasn't that fat at all. This is great news as it means that the weight I was gaining on 5500 was pretty clean gains (I've only dropped 1 and a bit kg of water). Not sure I like this less watery look (at least clothed) as my shoulders have shrunk loads! I'm going to keep at it and have dropped a few more calories out so will see how I am looking next week. Would be nice to get down to under 10% bf and build from there. Interestingly I used the gyms tape measure and my waistline is the same! I'm putting that down to working my obliques though and probably having a bit of a pump...

Friday

*Barbell squat*

20 x 20kg

20 x 60kg

8 x 127.5kg

20 x 105kg

7 x 105kg

*Leg curl*

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

*Leg extension*

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

*Calf raise on leg press*

20 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

*Single leg press*

5 x 50kg

8 x 40kg

*Calf raise (done in evening)*

40

40

20

Saturday

*Incline dumbbell bench press*

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 22kg

10 x 24kg

7 x 24kg

*Standing cable flyes*

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

*Decline barbell bench press - slightly wider than usual*

8 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

*Barbell shrug*

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 75kg

*Side bend*

20 x 20kg

20 x 20kg

*Cable crunch*

20 x 21.25kg

20 x 23.75kg

*Calf raise on hack squat*

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

20 x 70kg

*Knees to elbows (on TRX)*

15

15


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yesterday has messed today up somewhat, ended up not really eating much (even less than I had planned!) and went out and had a drink (as in 1 drink), ended up in bed late, crap sleep and feeling naff today. Missed cardio this morning, partly because it was raining but mostly because of the tiredness.

Still feeling shattered now so an early night is on the cards, had a weigh in when I got up (around 1130) and I was a bit dehydrated so its going to be low - 78.6. Waist is looking pretty trim, and my biceps are more defined. Still can't wait to feed up on food though... Not sure if my carb level should include a weekly carb up? That could be a part of the tiredness...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

After a few messages to somewhat that knows I've decided to get back to basics. Am switching up routines for a little while and trying Wendlers 531 (big but boring version) and I'm two sessions in already. Monday was OHP which I haven't done for a while, started with some shoulder/rotator cuff warm ups which really felt like they made a difference. Today was deadlift which felt harder than I expected, maybe because I'd lost a bit of strength from dropping it for a few weeks. Overall both pretty good sessions though. No pump like other sessions, but I know I got some work done 

Monday

*OHP*

5 x 20kg

5 x 23kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

6 x 40kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

*Chin up*

9

6

5

5

5

Tuesday

*Deadlift*

5 x 64kg

5 x 80kg

3 x 96kg

5 x 104kg

5 x 119kg

5 x 135kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

*Hanging leg raise*

10

10

10 (bent leg)

10 (bent leg)

10 (bent leg)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another double post, yesterday was a cardio day, today first 531 flat bench session. Both good solid workouts 

*Cardio Wednesday*

X trainer

15mins 1.69km

*Concept 2*

15mins 3.21km

*Cycle*

15mins 5.18km

*Walking - 7.5% incline*

15mins 1km

Thursday - Bench press

*Barbell bench press*

5 x 27

5 x 34

3 x 41

5 x 44

5 x 51

6 x 58

10 x 25

10 x 25

10 x 25

10 x 25

10 x 25

*Dumbbell row*

10 x 24

10 x 24

10 x 24

10 x 24

10 x 24

*Side bend*

15 x 20

15 x 20

15 x 20


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leg day today and 11 sets of squats. Doing so little reps still seems odd but the 5 sets of 10 after the main strength lifts give a bit of pump 

Weight today - 79kg

*Squat*

5 x 58

5 x 72

3 x 87

5 x 94

5 x 109

5 x 123

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50

*Leg curl*

10 x 45

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

More cardio, 79kg this morning. Used a machine that was like a stair elliptical trainer? No idea what its called but that and the rowing gave me an awesome quad pump which looked even better as they are getting a nice cut...

*Walking (treadmill)*

15mins, 1.2km, 7.5% gradient

*Stair climber*

10mins, .62km

*Rowing*

20mins, 4170m, 21strokes per minute

*X Trainer*

10mins .92km


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the weight gain mate, will sub in on this. Nice lifting too, looks like it all coming together really well.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

1/4 dose of the fatburner this morning - much more manageable!

*Walking*

1hr15mins

7.055km

http://runkeeper.com/user/itsjustrobbieok/activity/101993109


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Still doing well, Robbie.

I noticed I'm using more weight than you on my seated row. Have you logged it correctly?

Any progress pics coming up?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Still doing well, Robbie.
> 
> I noticed I'm using more weight than you on my seated row. Have you logged it correctly?
> 
> Any progress pics coming up?


I've moved my training log.... www.eatsleeptrain.co.uk


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Robbie said:


> I've moved my training log.... www.eatsleeptrain.co.uk


Ah! I see. Nice picture. Yes, you can definitely see the improvement.

I love UWLS. What's a quarter dose then? When I'm taking it, it's 1 cap a day (not taking now because of surgery coming up)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Ah! I see. Nice picture. Yes, you can definitely see the improvement.
> 
> I love UWLS. What's a quarter dose then? When I'm taking it, it's 1 cap a day (not taking now because of surgery coming up)


As in 1/4 of a cap! Still get a buzzzzz out of it


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Robbie said:


> As in 1/4 of a cap! Still get a buzzzzz out of it


lol does it do anything else other than give you a buzz?? I use it for appetite suppression and I'm more focussed on it. I get more energy from Warrior BLaze.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

How's it going, Robbie? are you still logging training on here at all?  xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> How's it going, Robbie? are you still logging training on here at all?  xx


Im good thanks! Nah, just on my blog. Theres a subscribe link you can use to get the updates sent to you


----------

